# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Σας αγχώνει ο κορωνοιος;;

## Layla123

Προς απανταχού πρώην, νυν αρρωατοφοβικους και μη.
Πως σας φαίνεται όλο αυτό που συμβαίνει με τον κορωνοιο; 
Σας αγχώνει ή πιστεύετε ότι είναι μια ακόμα γρίπη που έχει πάρει τεράστια έκταση;
Γενικά πως σας φαίνονται όλα αυτά που συμβαίνουν γύρω από το θέμα;

----------


## Αλεξία10

Εγώ δεν φοβάμαι..Για ότι γίνεται γύρω από αυτό το θέμα πιστεύω απλά ότι βρήκαν οι δημοσιογράφοι κάτι να ασχοληθούν..Μέχρι να βγει κάτι καινούργιο..

----------


## Delmem22052020a

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## george1520

> *Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*


Δεν είσαι στο γήπεδο.

----------


## Macgyver

> *Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*


Κι μενα το ιδιο ............

----------


## Antonis8

Όχι ιδιαίτερα. 

Ωστόσο σήμερα αναγκάστηκα να πάω στο ιατρείο του χωριού για να μου γράψουν κάτι φάρμακα και φοβάμαι μήπως κόλλησα κάτι. Και μετά πήγα στης γιαγιάς μου και έβηχαν κάποιες γριές. Ελπίζω να μην κόλλησα γιατί δεν θα το αντέξει η καρδιά μου. 

Αλλά γενικά δεν παίρνω κάποιο ειδικό μέτρο προφύλαξης ούτε φοράω μάσκα. Δεν πηγαίνω ωστόσο σε μέρη με πολυκοσμία, όχι λόγω του ιού, απλώς δεν είναι αυτή η καθημερινότητά μου.

----------


## Nikolas73

εμένα με έχει αγχώσει επειδή είναι κάτι εντελώς καινούργιο, δεν υπάρχει εμβόλιο ούτε φάρμακο και από ότι φαίνεται μεταδίδεται πολύ εύκολα, για παράδειγμα η προσκυνηματική εκδρομή στους Αγίους Τόπους.
Υπάρχουν κάποιες φωνές επιστημόνων που αυξάνονται τις τελευταίες μέρες που υποστηρίζουν οτι η πλειοψηφία είναι είτε ασυμπτωματική είτε έχει ελαφρά συμπτώματα του τύπου ένα ελαφρό συναχάκι.
Από την άλλη όμως φαίνεται οτι στέλνει πολύ κόσμο στα νοσοκομεία όπως δείχνει η κατάσταση στην Βόρειο Ιταλία όπου μάλλον έχουν κολλήσει μέχρι και οι μύγες.
Ναι φοβάμαι. Ξέχασα ξαφνικά μήπως έχω καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια, στεφανιαία νόσο, βουλωμένες αρτηρίες, διαβήτη, καρκίνο και πλέον ακόμα και μια μικρή ενόχληση στο λαιμό με βάζει σε ιδέες.
Τώρα βέβαια που μοιράστηκα το φόβο μου μαζί σας νιώθω καλύτερα.
Καλό πλύσιμο των χεριών, δεν ακουμπάμε στόμα, μύτη, μάτια, απολυμαίνουμε τις επιφάνειες που αγγίζουμε, (πόμολα, χερούλια, τραπέζι κλπ) ρίχνουμε και ένα καλό σφουγγάρισμα μέσα στο σπίτι, δεν κυκλοφορούμε στο σπίτι με τα παπούτσια που φοράμε έξω, και βλέπουμε...
Τα χαρτονομίσματα λένε οτι μπορεί να είναι ένα σημαντικό μέσο μετάδοσης, οπότε κάρτες, σήμερα απολύμανα μέχρι και την χρεωστική και την κάρτα του οασα. Ψυχραιμία....
Ελπίζω τώρα την άνοιξη με την άνοδο της θερμοκρασίας που εξαφανίζονται γρίπη και λοιμώξεις, να ψοφήσει και αυτός ο ιός μια και καλή....

----------


## Macgyver

Bre παιδια , πιο πιθανον ειναι να πιασετε το τζοκερ, παρα τον κορονοιο.........βασει πιθανοτητων βεβαια , που τις κατεχω καλως .....

----------


## Ορέστης

> Όχι ιδιαίτερα. 
> 
> Ωστόσο σήμερα αναγκάστηκα να πάω στο ιατρείο του χωριού για να μου γράψουν κάτι φάρμακα και φοβάμαι μήπως κόλλησα κάτι. Και μετά πήγα στης γιαγιάς μου και έβηχαν κάποιες γριές. Ελπίζω να μην κόλλησα γιατί δεν θα το αντέξει η καρδιά μου. 
> 
> Αλλά γενικά δεν παίρνω κάποιο ειδικό μέτρο προφύλαξης ούτε φοράω μάσκα. Δεν πηγαίνω ωστόσο σε μέρη με πολυκοσμία, όχι λόγω του ιού, απλώς δεν είναι αυτή η καθημερινότητά μου.


Εγω βλεπω συνεχεια γερους που βηχουν στο δρομο χωρις να βαζουν μπροστα το χερι τους. Σα να προσπαθουν να διαμοιρασουν σταγονιδια

----------


## akis1

δεν με ανχωνει ειμαι σε καραντίνα εδω και 1 εβδομαδα περιπου...........

----------


## Ορέστης

> δεν με ανχωνει....... αλλα με εχει γαμησει.......! ειμαι σε καραντίνα εδω και 1 εβδομαδα περιπου...........
> 
> γτ ειμαι θετικος στον ιο...... χωρις ομως για την ωρα καποιο προβλημα ουτε πηρετο.... αλλα ειναι θετικο το τεστ...!


Γιατι εκανες τεστ; Εισαι σπιτι σου ή σε νοσοκομειο;

----------


## Antonis8

Εγώ σκέφτομαι ότι τον πέρασα ήδη τότε που είχα την αιμόπτυση.

----------


## akis1

> Γιατι εκανες τεστ; Εισαι σπιτι σου ή σε νοσοκομειο;


φυσικα.... νοσοκομειο ειμαι......

----------


## Alexes 93

Τν πρώτη μέρα που ήρθε κρούσμα Θεσσαλονίκη αγχωθηκα πολύ (είμαι από Θεσσαλονίκη). Μετά όμως ακούγοντας τους γιατρούς οτ δν πεθαίνεις αν είσαι υγιής χαλάρωσα. Τ τραβάνε και τα ΜΜΕ πολύ τ θέμα, πιστεύω σε ένα μήνα ούτε π θα τ συζητάμε

----------


## Remedy

τον αποφευγω, αλλα δεν με τρομοκρατει, γιατι ξερω οτι αν κολλησω δεν θα πεθανω.
πεθαινουν μονο ατομα με συγκεκριμενα προβληματα και δεν εχω τετοια προβληματα.
δεν εχει πεθανει πουθενα κανενα παιδι. οχι οτι ειμαι παιδι, αλλα κινδυνευουν μονο εξασθενημενοι οργανισμοι η με χρονια προβληματα.
αλλα δεν αντεχω τις λοιμωξεις του αναπνευστικου, γι αυτο αποφευγω οτι μπορω να αποφυγω απο συναθροισεις. πχ. μειωσαμε τις ταβερνες οπου πηγαιναμε τουλαχιστον 2 φορες τη βδομαδα, γιατι εχεις αμεση επαφη με ο,τι πιανει ο αλλος (ποτηρι-πηρουνι-στομα). καλουμε πλεον περισσοτερο στο σπιτι αντι να βγαινουμε. εκδρομες οργανωμενες, ουτε για πλακα. μονο με δικο μας αυτοκινητο παμε εκδρομες. ποτέ πουλμαν- αεροπλανο. 
σινεμα, κομμενο, τα βλεπουμε ολα στο home cinema.
κατα τα αλλα, καλα χαχαχαχαχαχα!!!

----------


## Ορέστης

Εκανα μια μικρη βολτα σε ερημικους δρομους. Παρατηρω πρωτον οτι οι χειρουργικες μασκες ειναι καλυτερες. Αυτες που παραγγειλα και κενα εχουν, και περιεργη μυρωδια που μου ερεθιζει την αναπνευστικη οδο. Χυμα σε μια σακουλα μου τις φερανε. Δευτερον βλεπω πολυ κοσμο να σουλατσαρει στους δρομους σα να μη συμβαινει τιποτα και χωρις μασκες. Μηπως εμεις τα παιρνουμε ολα πιο σοβαρα;

----------


## Ορέστης

Να προσθεσω επισης οτι τα σουπερ μαρκετ μού φαινονται επικινδυνοι χωροι. Καλυτερα να γινει καποιο ειδος επιταξης. Οι υπαλληλοι των σουπερ μαρκετ να εξυπηρετουν τηλεφωνικες παραγγελιες και ισως να αρχισουν να λειτουργουν παραλληλα υπαιθριες αγορες σε κυκλικο σχημα ωστε να μη συνωστιζεται ο κοσμος.

----------


## Nikolas73

> Να προσθεσω επισης οτι τα σουπερ μαρκετ μού φαινονται επικινδυνοι χωροι. Καλυτερα να γινει καποιο ειδος επιταξης. Οι υπαλληλοι των σουπερ μαρκετ να εξυπηρετουν τηλεφωνικες παραγγελιες και ισως να αρχισουν να λειτουργουν παραλληλα υπαιθριες αγορες σε κυκλικο σχημα ωστε να μη συνωστιζεται ο κοσμος.


όντως, και εμένα τα σούπερ μάρκετ δεν μου αρέσουν ακόμα και με τα νέα μέτρα. Πήγα τις προάλλες στο Σκλαβενίτη όπου περίμενα λίγο έξω μέχρι να ανοίξει η πόρτα και να μου δώσουν κάρτα. Υποτίθεται οτι υπάρχει μια άπλα στο κατάστημα αλλά στο ταμείο χάνονται όλα. Η απόσταση ταμία - πελάτη είναι πολύ μικρότερη του ενός μέτρου και πέρασε και μια μαλάκω δίπλα μου που δεν αγόρασε τίποτα σαν να μην συμβαίνει τίποτα.
Μου λείπουν κρεμμύδια, χλωρά κρεμμύδια, στιφάδο, πιπεριές, σκόρδο, μελιτζάνες, πατάτες και καρότα. Βρήκα ένα μανάβικο που όλα τα προιόντα τα έχει έξω και δεν έχει πολύ κόσμο λόγω περιοχής. Θα προσπαθήσω να πάω αύριο.

----------


## Ορέστης

> όντως, και εμένα τα σούπερ μάρκετ δεν μου αρέσουν ακόμα και με τα νέα μέτρα. Πήγα τις προάλλες στο Σκλαβενίτη όπου περίμενα λίγο έξω μέχρι να ανοίξει η πόρτα και να μου δώσουν κάρτα. Υποτίθεται οτι υπάρχει μια άπλα στο κατάστημα αλλά στο ταμείο χάνονται όλα. Η απόσταση ταμία - πελάτη είναι πολύ μικρότερη του ενός μέτρου και πέρασε και μια μαλάκω δίπλα μου που δεν αγόρασε τίποτα σαν να μην συμβαίνει τίποτα.
> Μου λείπουν κρεμμύδια, χλωρά κρεμμύδια, στιφάδο, πιπεριές, σκόρδο, μελιτζάνες, πατάτες και καρότα. Βρήκα ένα μανάβικο που όλα τα προιόντα τα έχει έξω και δεν έχει πολύ κόσμο λόγω περιοχής. Θα προσπαθήσω να πάω αύριο.


Σωστος, κι εγω μαναβικο εψαχνα.

----------


## akis1

*Δεν υπάρχει επιστροφή στην κανονικότητα όπως την ξέραμε 
*
Τα πράγματα δεν θα είναι ξανά τα ίδια ούτε μετά από μερικές εβδομάδες, ούτε καν μετά από μερικούς μήνες. Κάποια πράγματα δεν θα είναι ποτέ τα ίδια......

https://www.lifo.gr/articles/opinion...os-tin-kserame

----------


## ΖΜΕ

> *Δεν υπάρχει επιστροφή στην κανονικότητα όπως την ξέραμε 
> *
> Τα πράγματα δεν θα είναι ξανά τα ίδια ούτε μετά από μερικές εβδομάδες, ούτε καν μετά από μερικούς μήνες. Κάποια πράγματα δεν θα είναι ποτέ τα ίδια......
> 
> https://www.lifo.gr/articles/opinion...os-tin-kserame


Σε διαβάζω μέρες και συνέχεια με τρομοκρατεις και φαντάζομαι όχι μόνο εμένα. Και επειδή ο γραπτός λόγος παρεξηγείται δεν στο λέω με κακία. Αλλά ειδικά σε ένα τέτοιο φόρουμ με την πληοψηφια των ανθρώπων να υποφέρουν από αγχώδης διαταραχές, καλό θα ήταν να υπάρχει και κάτι αισιόδοξο. Όχι μόνο η καταστροφή και ο πανικός. Πριν προλάβεις να σου πω ότι γνωρίζω την σοβαρότητα της κατάστασης και είμαι κλεισμένη 2 εβδομάδες μαζί με τα 3 μικρά μου. Οκ θα περάσει και αυτό. Προσέχουμε όσο μπορούμε περισσότερο. Τίποτα άλλο δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε αλλά θα περάσει.

----------


## Bane

Υπάρχει και γραμμή ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης για τον κορονοιο.

https://atlantea.news/tilefoniki-gra...-ton-koronoio/

----------


## ayurveda13

> *Δεν υπάρχει επιστροφή στην κανονικότητα όπως την ξέραμε 
> *
> Τα πράγματα δεν θα είναι ξανά τα ίδια ούτε μετά από μερικές εβδομάδες, ούτε καν μετά από μερικούς μήνες. Κάποια πράγματα δεν θα είναι ποτέ τα ίδια......
> 
> https://www.lifo.gr/articles/opinion...os-tin-kserame


Μια συμβουλή μην διαβάζετε @α@αριες.

----------


## giorgos panou

> *Δεν υπάρχει επιστροφή στην κανονικότητα όπως την ξέραμε 
> *
> Τα πράγματα δεν θα είναι ξανά τα ίδια ούτε μετά από μερικές εβδομάδες, ούτε καν μετά από μερικούς μήνες. Κάποια πράγματα δεν θα είναι ποτέ τα ίδια......
> 
> https://www.lifo.gr/articles/opinion...os-tin-kserame


 βρεσυ Ακη μου, εαν νοσισουν τοσοι πολλοι!! θα υπαρξει ανοσια στους ιδιους πρτειστους! ,μετα λογο καλοκαιριου δεν θα γινει μειωσει? κι τελος αν βρεθει το εμβολιο? δεν θα γινουν ολα οπως πριν?

----------


## akis1

> Σε διαβάζω μέρες και συνέχεια με τρομοκρατεις και φαντάζομαι όχι μόνο εμένα. Και επειδή ο γραπτός λόγος παρεξηγείται δεν στο λέω με κακία. Αλλά ειδικά σε ένα τέτοιο φόρουμ με την πληοψηφια των ανθρώπων να υποφέρουν από αγχώδης διαταραχές, καλό θα ήταν να υπάρχει και κάτι αισιόδοξο. Όχι μόνο η καταστροφή και ο πανικός. Πριν προλάβεις να σου πω ότι γνωρίζω την σοβαρότητα της κατάστασης και είμαι κλεισμένη 2 εβδομάδες μαζί με τα 3 μικρά μου. Οκ θα περάσει και αυτό. Προσέχουμε όσο μπορούμε περισσότερο. Τίποτα άλλο δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε αλλά θα περάσει.


σε καμια περίπτωση δεν έχω καμια πρόθεση να τρομοκρατήσω κανέναν σας... απλά είπα αυτά που διαβάζω.... όλοι γνωρίζουμε πως η κατάσταση είναι σοβαρή...... δεν ύπαρxει λόγος να ανησυχεί κανένας.... χρειάζεται ψυχραιμία όλη η κατάσταση..... ότι και να γίνει... όλοι μας θέλουμε να ελπίζουμε ότι σύντομα θα περάσει όλο αυτό...

το οτι απλα ποσταρω καπια αρθρα που αναφερουν καποιες σελιδες δεν λεει κατι αυτο..... πολλα ατομα εχουν τρομοκρατηθει απο αυτα που βλεπουν στην tv.......

----------


## akis1

> βρεσυ Ακη μου, εαν νοσισουν τοσοι πολλοι!! θα υπαρξει ανοσια στους ιδιους πρτειστους! ,μετα λογο καλοκαιριου δεν θα γινει μειωσει? κι τελος αν βρεθει το εμβολιο? δεν θα γινουν ολα οπως πριν?


κοιταξε δεν ειμαι γιατρος.... και δεν μπορω να απαντησω πανω σε αυτη την ερωτηση... αλλα ουτε και καποιος επιστημονας δεν μπορει ακομα να ξερει τι θα γινει μεχρι το καλοκαιρι... ολοι θελουμε να εχουμε θετικες εξελιξεις σε μερικους μηνες...... εμβολιο εγινε μεχρι στιγμης σε ανθρώπους οπως επισης υπαρχουν και καπια φαρμακα που εχουν αποτελεσμα... αρα πιστευω οτι ολα θα πανε καλα.. αρκει να προσεχουμε ολοι μας και να ακουσουμε τα μετρα με το να μεινουμε σπιτι...  :Smile:

----------


## akis1

*Κορονοϊός: Προσοχή στους μύθους που κυκλοφορούν στο ίντερνετ – Επισημάνσεις από τον Π.Ο.Υ.
*

https://www.iatropedia.gr/ygeia/koro...mpaign=top5box

----------


## mindcrime

Σιγα μην με αγχωσει ο κορονοιος περισσοτερο με αγχωνει το να μην εχω .... κωλοχαρτα

----------


## giorgos panou

ειδη το ελληνικοσυστημα υγειας εχει καταρεψει! δεν υπαρχει αμεση περιθαλψη σε οποιον δηλωσει οτι πασχει απο συμπτωματα του κορονναιου! η απαντηση των νοσοκομειων ειναι οτι πρεπει να ειστε συγουροι! δλδ ειναι για γελια τα πραματα!!! μας λενε να γινουμε εμειςοι ιδιοι γιατροι!! 
Ευτηχως οπου πειρε το κρατος γρηγορα τα μετρα περιορισμου του ιου και της μη ταυτοχρωνη εξαπλοσης του, διοτις αυτος ειναι ο σκοπος των μετρων οπου πειραν! και αυτος ειναι ο φοβος , εαν δλδ υπαρξει τατοχρωνη εξαρξη, ταυτοχρωνη εκδηλωση των συμπτωματων του ιυ στον πληθισμο, εκει ειναι που θα υπαρξει κατι χειροτερο απο την ιταλια στην χωα μας.Ενω εαν καταφερουμε να το εξαπλοσουμε σε χρονικο δυαστημα τωτες μπορει να υπαρξει κατα καποιο τροπο ελεγχος του ιου και της νοσηλειας των ασθενων,δλδ οταν καποιος μπαινει στην εντατικη την ιδια ωρα καποιος να βγαινει απο αυτην ετσι καθε κρεβατι να μετραει για δυο.

----------


## petros81

Δεν με αγχώνει καθόλου, ίσα ίσα υπάρχει και μια σχολή 500 χιλιομετρα μακρία απο εδώ που μένω, ευκαιρία να παρακολουθήσω μαθήματα με τηλεδιάσκεψη και γιατί όχι να πάρω πτυχίο!

----------


## Ορέστης

Στην Ιταλια ξεκινησαν μαζικα τεστ. Ειναι αναγκαιο να γινει παντου. Να κατασκευαστουν επαρκεις ποσοτητες αντιδραστηριων με διακρατικη συμφωνια και να ελεγχομαστε ολοι πολλαπλες φορες. Μονο ετσι θα ξαναπαρει μπροστα η οικονομια γρηγορα.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Στην Ιταλια ξεκινησαν μαζικα τεστ. Ειναι αναγκαιο να γινει παντου. Να κατασκευαστουν επαρκεις ποσοτητες αντιδραστηριων με διακρατικη συμφωνια και να ελεγχομαστε ολοι πολλαπλες φορες. Μονο ετσι θα ξαναπαρει μπροστα η οικονομια γρηγορα.


 πολυ σωστη η προτασησου Ορεστη! συμφωνω μαζισου απολύτως ! δυστυχώς ομως το κράτος οπου φερει και τον κυριο λογο δεν συμφωνει! Προσπαθωντας να καταλαβω τους λογους, μονο τα χρηματα μου "καθοντε" ως λογος, αλλα μακροπροθεσμα θα ειναι οικονομικοτερο ,διοτις το να μπορει να βρει ποσοι ειναι αρρωστοι και ποσοι οχι συμφερει ! διοτις θα μπορει να ξεκαθαρησει ποιες περιοχες, ποιες επιχηρησεις θα ειναι σεεγρηγορση , θα ειναι σε επιφυλακη και ποιες οχι! αρα?? μαλον ειναι ξεκαθαρα βλακεια που δεν κανουν αυτο που αναφερεις Ορεστη,

----------


## akis1

δειτε για παραδειγμα την γερμανια..... ποσα κρουσματα εχει...... αλλα εχει λιγους νεκρους ασθενης..... μηπως γιατι κανανε ολοι το τεστ? λεω εγω μια θεωρια τωρα............

οσα μετρα και να παρουν κανονικα πρεπει να γινει αυτο που ειπε ο ορεστης.. εχει απολυτη λογικη... αν και η ιταλια αργησε αρκετα να παρει μετρα ασφαλειας......

----------


## Ορέστης

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kjTTn3RSm6c

----------


## Nikolas73

από σήμερα στην Ιταλία μπορούν να κάνουν το τεστ και όσοι έχουν μόνο ένα σύμπτωμα, δηλαδή μόνο πυρετό, ή μόνο βήχα, ή μόνο συνάχι. 
Επίσης ο εκεί οργανισμός φαρμάκων ενέκρινε την χορήγηση χλωροκίνης αλλά και κάποιων αντιρετροικών φαρμάκων για την θεραπεία αυτού του ιού.

----------


## george1520

Οι Γερμανοί θα κάνουν το τεστ σε όλους. Είναι το καλύτερο που μπορεί να κάνει μια χώρα για να σώσει ότι μπορεί.

----------


## hlias1988

ρε παιδια ζω σε μια επαρχιακη πολλη στην μεσσηνια. αυτο με τον κορωνοιο με εχει ριξει. εκανα βολτα με το μηχανακι μου και παιρνουσε η μερα ευχαριστα. παρολο που ειμαι μονος.
υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να πεισω τους αστυνομικους οτι το κανω για ψυχολογικους λογους?

----------


## oboro

Δεν υπαρχει θεμα να "πεισεις", τα μετρα περιορισμου κυκλοφοριας ειναι συγκεκριμενα και οι αστυνομικοι ακολουθουν εντολες. Πρεπει η περιπτωση σου να καλυπτεται απο τις 6 επιλογες της φορμας Β δηλαδη. Δεν γνωριζω να υπαρχουν εξαιρεσεις για ιατρικους λογους περα απο τη μεταβαση σε γιατρο η μοναδα υγειας. Σε καθε περιπτωση χρειαζεσαι βεβαιωση γιατρου οποτε ρωτα το γιατρο σου τι μπορει να γινει.

----------


## Macgyver

Δεν παει στο δαιολο ο κολονοις , εμενα σταρχιδια μου , ας πεθανω , σιγα μην κυκλοφορω με μασκα ..........μα να βλεπω ανθρωπους μς μασκες ? ε , οχι , δεν φτανω ως εκει ......και σιγα την προστασια που προσταστευτευουν οι ηλιθιιες μασκες , εχουν τρομοκρακτησει τονν κοσμο, τομ ασσχετο και ολοι φοβουνται .........συγχαρητηρια στα ΜΜΕ , μπραβο σας αλητες , βρε αλητες , με την τρομολαγεια σας , και επηρρεαζεται ο κοσμος , γι αυτο δε βλεπω ειδησεις τα τελευται 20 χρονια ....

----------


## Ορέστης

Στο πχορουμ γραφουν τρομερες μπουμεριες για την μετα ιο εποχη. Οτι θα διαλυθει η εε, οτι θα γινει κομμουνιστικη επανασταση, οτι θα μας πληρωσει η Κινα αποζημιωσεις. Ειναι χαρακτηριστικο οσων πλησιαζουν στο τελος της ζωης να προβλεπουν καταστροφες προβαλλοντας το προσωπικο τους μελλον στο συνολο. Μου θυμιζουν τον γερο πατερα μου που φωναζε οσο οι ανθρωποι γυρω του προοδευαν "πολεμος ερχεται, δεν τον βλεπετε;"
Εχουν επιστρεψει και ανενεργα μπουμερομελη. 

Ευτυχως η νεολαια δεν επηρεαζεται.

----------


## Ορέστης

Παντως καταλαβαινετε ποσο επικινδυνοι ειναι οι φιλοσοφοι για το κατεστημενο. Αν ολοι μας καθομασταν σπιτι και φιλοσοφουσαμε αντι να γινουμε παραγωγικοι, θα κατερρεε το παγκοσμιο οικονομικο συστημα

----------


## oboro

> Στο πχορουμ γραφουν τρομερες μπουμεριες για την μετα ιο εποχη. Οτι θα διαλυθει η εε, οτι θα γινει κομμουνιστικη επανασταση, οτι θα μας πληρωσει η Κινα αποζημιωσεις. Ειναι χαρακτηριστικο οσων πλησιαζουν στο τελος της ζωης να προβλεπουν καταστροφες προβαλλοντας το προσωπικο τους μελλον στο συνολο. Μου θυμιζουν τον γερο πατερα μου που φωναζε οσο οι ανθρωποι γυρω του προοδευαν "πολεμος ερχεται, δεν τον βλεπετε;"
> Εχουν επιστρεψει και ανενεργα μπουμερομελη. 
> 
> Ευτυχως η νεολαια δεν επηρεαζεται.


Πριν λιγο καιρο περιεγραφες τους νεους υποτιμητικα ως disease vectors που κυκλοφορουν και σκορπανε τον ιο ανενδοιαστα...

----------


## Ορέστης

> Πριν λιγο καιρο περιεγραφες τους νεους υποτιμητικα ως disease vectors που κυκλοφορουν και σκορπανε τον ιο ανενδοιαστα...


Χαχα, οχι τους νεους, τα παιδια.

----------


## Ορέστης

Αστειο βιντεο

https://www.facebook.com/groups/4335...25219/?app=fbl

----------


## Ορέστης

Ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος οτι κολλησα κορονοιο. Ειτε απο τους συνταξιουχους που βγηκαν χτες τσουρμο, ειτε απο τους Αφγανους.

Θεωρω τα κοτσιφια γρουσουζικα για καποιους λογους που δεν ειναι του παροντος. Περπατωντας σε εναν αδειο δρομο χτες ακουω εναν κοτσυφα να κρωζει στη γωνια. Φτανω στη γωνια και βλεπω δυο τσουμα αφγανους να πλησιαζουν με ταχυτητα. Το ενα μπροστα μου, το αλλο απεναντι. Αμεσως κανω μεταβολη και γυριζω πισω. Ενας αφγανος στριβει μαζι μου και ο κοτσυφας τον ακολουθει κρωζοντας. Τυχαιο;

----------


## george1520

> Ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος οτι κολλησα κορονοιο. Ειτε απο τους συνταξιουχους που βγηκαν χτες τσουρμο, ειτε απο τους Αφγανους.
> 
> Θεωρω τα κοτσιφια γρουσουζικα για καποιους λογους που δεν ειναι του παροντος. Περπατωντας σε εναν αδειο δρομο χτες ακουω εναν κοτσυφα να κρωζει στη γωνια. Φτανω στη γωνια και βλεπω δυο τσουμα αφγανους να πλησιαζουν με ταχυτητα. Το ενα μπροστα μου, το αλλο απεναντι. Αμεσως κανω μεταβολη και γυριζω πισω. Ενας αφγανος στριβει μαζι μου και ο κοτσυφας τον ακολουθει κρωζοντας. Τυχαιο;


Τι σχέση έχει ο ιός με τους αφγανους και το πουλί??

----------


## Ορέστης

> Τι σχέση έχει ο ιός με τους αφγανους και το πουλί??


Eχω πυρετο και νιωθω αδυναμια.

----------


## Macgyver

δεν με αποσχολει διολου ο κορονοιος , οχι επειδη ειμαι μαγκας , αλλα οι πιθανοτητες να παθω κορονοιο, ειναι λιγοτερες απ το να πιασω το λαικο Λαχειο, 1ος αριθμος ........οπποτε θεωρω τον εαυτο μου λογικο ανθρωπο, και οχι νοσοφοβικο .......ουτε μασκα φοραω ,. ουτε τιποτα , εχει αποδειχθει οτι αν εισαι σε αποσταση 2 μετρων , απο νοσουντα απο κορονοιο, δεν σε προστατευει ουτε μασκα , ουτε τιποτα , τα ΜΜΕ εχουν κανει την ζημια , αφου επιδιδωνται αφειδως σε τρομαλαγνεια ......μα αυτη πουλαει .....

----------


## george1520

> δεν με αποσχολει διολου ο κορονοιος , οχι επειδη ειμαι μαγκας , αλλα οι πιθανοτητες να παθω κορονοιο, ειναι λιγοτερες απ το να πιασω το λαικο Λαχειο, 1ος αριθμος ........οπποτε θεωρω τον εαυτο μου λογικο ανθρωπο, και οχι νοσοφοβικο .......ουτε μασκα φοραω ,. ουτε τιποτα , εχει αποδειχθει οτι αν εισαι σε αποσταση 2 μετρων , απο νοσουντα απο κορονοιο, δεν σε προστατευει ουτε μασκα , ουτε τιποτα , τα ΜΜΕ εχουν κανει την ζημια , αφου επιδιδωνται αφειδως σε τρομαλαγνεια ......μα αυτη πουλαει .....


Δηλαδή ρε μακ όσοι κόλλησαν και όσοι πέθαναν ήταν νοσοφοβικοι? Δέκα σαν εσένα να σκέφτονται έτσι από το σπίτι μας δεν θα βγούμε ποτέ!

----------


## Ορέστης

Κατιμασκες που πηραβαντι για λαστιχακι ειχαν υφασμα, και δε μου κανουν. Βρηκα κατι αλλες, μεχρι να τις παραγγειλω εξαντληθηκαν. Καλυτερα να φτιαξω μονος μου μού φαινεται.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Εκανα μια μικρη βολτα σε ερημικους δρομους. Παρατηρω πρωτον οτι οι χειρουργικες μασκες ειναι καλυτερες. Αυτες που παραγγειλα και κενα εχουν, και περιεργη μυρωδια που μου ερεθιζει την αναπνευστικη οδο. Χυμα σε μια σακουλα μου τις φερανε. Δευτερον βλεπω πολυ κοσμο να σουλατσαρει στους δρομους σα να μη συμβαινει τιποτα και χωρις μασκες. Μηπως εμεις τα παιρνουμε ολα πιο σοβαρα;


Σε κλειστο χωρο βλεπε σουπερμαρκετ καλο θα ηταν να φοραμε μασκα γιατι ο ιος μπορει να παραμεινει στον αερα 30 λεπτα.Πλενουμε τα χερια μας πολυ συχνα με πολυ αφρο.Προτιμαμε τα γυαλια απο τους φακους επαφης.Δεν τιναζουμε σεντονια και κουβερτες ποτε.Ειναι λιγοτερο ανθεκτικος σε χαρτι και υφασμα,περισσοτερο ανθεκτικος σε επιφανειες.Σε γενικες γραμμες δεν ειναι ανθεκτικος και τα κοινα απολυμαντικα τον αφαιρουν.Δεν θα τρελαθουμε κιολας,απλα θα παιρνουμε τα καταλληλα μετρα προστασιας.Οι παραπανω πληροφοριες μονο απο λοιμωξιολογους.Χθες εβλεπα συνεντευξη του αντιστοιχου Τσιορδα της Νοτιας Κορεας.Αρκετα κατατοπιστικος.Η συνεντευξη στο γιουτουμπ.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Eχω πυρετο και νιωθω αδυναμια.


Δεν σημαινει τιποτα αυτο βρε Ορεστη.Πυρετος,ξηρος βηχας και δυσκολια αναπνοης ειναι τα κυρια συμπτωματα.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Δεν σημαινει τιποτα αυτο βρε Ορεστη.Πυρετος,ξηρος βηχας και δυσκολια αναπνοης ειναι τα κυρια συμπτωματα.


Ενταξει, απλα ανησυχησα.

----------


## Antonis8

> Κατιμασκες που πηραβαντι για λαστιχακι ειχαν υφασμα, και δε μου κανουν. Βρηκα κατι αλλες, μεχρι να τις παραγγειλω εξαντληθηκαν. Καλυτερα να φτιαξω μονος μου μού φαινεται.




Με τι νικ γράφεις στο phorum? Κάποτε είχα μπει ως καλοριφέρ, αλλά μετά έχασα κωδικούς και δεν ξαναμπήκα. Δεν με είχε ενθουσιάσει ως φόρουμ. Αλλά αυτό το διάστημα απέχω και από το άλλο που έγραφα, κατάλαβα ότι ήταν τοξική συνήθεια.

----------


## Antonis8

Εγώ από την Κυριακή έχω κάτι σαν περιστασιακή δύσπνοια/πλακωμα. Δυστυχώς από την καρδιά μου είναι όπως όλα δείχνουν. Την αντιβίωση την σταματάω την Πέμπτη. Έχω κόψει τους ηλεκτρολύτες αυτές τις μέρες και έχω πιο έντονη ταχυπαλμια. Έχω κόψει και το ζαναξ και γενικά είμαι κάπως. Ο φορητός καρδιογραφος μου κατέγραψε μια έκτακτη σε ταχυκαρδία πριν. Και με πιάνει ένας πόνος στον αντίχειρα που δεν ξέρω τι είναι, σαν πιάσιμο νεύρου,που όμως με πιάνει σε όλο το χέρι. Καρδιά μοιάζει αυτό. Αλλά μου συμβαίνει ανεξάρτητα από το πλακωμα στο στήθος.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Με τι νικ γράφεις στο phorum? Κάποτε είχα μπει ως καλοριφέρ, αλλά μετά έχασα κωδικούς και δεν ξαναμπήκα. Δεν με είχε ενθουσιάσει ως φόρουμ. Αλλά αυτό το διάστημα απέχω και από το άλλο που έγραφα, κατάλαβα ότι ήταν τοξική συνήθεια.


Ορεστης ημουν κι εκει αλλα σταματησα να γραφω γιατι υπηρχε τοξικοτητα, με αποκορυφωμα οταν μερικοι αρχισαν να κανουν πλακα για τα προβληματα υγειας μου, με την ανοχη του διαχειριστη.

Τωρα που μου το θυμησες θα ψαξω να βρω για ενα ονειρο που ειχα γραψει σχετικο με την πανδημια.

----------


## Antonis8

> Ορεστης ημουν κι εκει αλλα σταματησα να γραφω γιατι υπηρχε τοξικοτητα, με αποκορυφωμα οταν μερικοι αρχισαν να κανουν πλακα για τα προβληματα υγειας μου, με την ανοχη του διαχειριστη.
> 
> Τωρα που μου το θυμησες θα ψαξω να βρω για ενα ονειρο που ειχα γραψει σχετικο με την πανδημια.



Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να είχαμε μιλήσει, θυμάμαι κάποιον με νικ Ορέστη, είχα πει για ένα θέμα που είχα με μια κοπέλα. Όντως έχει πολύ τοξικότητα και ξερολίαση εκεί μέσα. 

Εγώ στο άλλο φόρουμ που σου είχα στείλει το λινκ, ήταν το παλιό κοσμοπόλιταν, έγραφα περίπου 9 χρόνια εκεί, γνώρισα και μερικά άτομα από μέσα, αλλά πριν δυο βδομάδες η διαχειρίστρια μου έκανε ένα αυθαίρετο μπαν από το πουθενά , το οποίο λήγει αύριο, αλλά σκέφτομαι αξίζει να μπω σε ένα φόρουμ που μου φέρθηκαν έτσι; Γιατί και μένα, άτομα που μιλούσαμε σχεδόν δέκα χρόνια, ειρωνευόντουσαν τα θέματα υγείας μου, μου έλεγαν συνέχεια ότι επιβαρύνω το σύστημα υγείας επειδή παθαίνω κρίσεις πανικού και άλλες τέτοιες απρέπειες. Εγώ πάντα απαντούσα με επιχειρήματα, αλλά φυσικά βρήκε μια αφορμή και μου έριξε μπαν για να ικανοποιηθεί ο εγωισμός της. 

Σκέφτομαι ότι τώρα είναι η ευκαιρία να κόψω εντελώς αυτή την κακή συνήθεια. Γιατί αν μπω, θέλω να εξηγήσω αναλυτικά την αυθαιρεσία της στα υπόλοιπα μέλη (μου διέγραψε και ποστ) αλλα σκέφτομαι, αξίζει στα αλήθεια να αναλωθώ σε κάτι τέτοιο εφόσον φέρθηκαν έτσι; Όλοι οι άνθρωποι είναι μια απογοήτευση τελικά.

----------


## Ορέστης

Δε σε θυμαμαι φιλε ως νικ, θα ηταν παλια. Για το θεμα που ρωτας εχω να σου πω οτι οι φιλιες δεν πρεπει να χαλανε τοσο ευκολα. Τσακωμοι συμβαινουν. Στη δικη μου περιπτωση εκεινοι που ειχαμε μια φιλια μου φερονταν παντα καλα, οι αλλοι θελαν να διασκεδασουν με καποιον για να αισθανθουν ανωτεροι, οπως κανουν οι τηλεθεατες της Πανια με τους καλεσμενους της. 

Αλλα στην δικη σου περιπτωση επειδη δεν διαβασα τους διαλογους σας δεν μπορω να εχω γνωμη. Πολλες φορες οταν ειμαστε πληγωμενοι επικεντρωνομαστε στα κακα χωρις να ζυγιζουμε τα καλα, και βγαζουμε αληθοφανη ομως λανθασμενα συμπερασματα. Επομενως θα σε συμβουλευα να αφησεις το θυμο σου να κρυωσει και να μην γραψεις κατι ασχημο. Κανε ενα διαλειμμα απο εκεινο το φορουμ, βρες αλλη ασχολια. Οταν θα εχεις ξεχασει τα συμβαντα, κανε μια αξιολογηση των χαρακτηρων που γνωρισες ολα αυτα τα χρονια. Οχι σε σχεση μονο με το πως σου φερονταν, αλλα γενικα με την ολη συμπεριφορα τους. 
Θα ξεχωρισεις καποιους ανθρωπους που σου πηγαινουν, αλλα μην ξεχνας οτι κι αυτοι, οπως ολοι μας, εχουν ελαττωματα.

Θα σου πω και κατι αλλο. Εμεις, προς το παρον τουλαχιστον, ειμαστε ανθρωποι χωρις φιλους IRL. Χρησιμοποιουμε τις διαδικτυακες κοινοτητες ως υποκαταστατο του κοινωνικου μας κυκλου. Αυτο δεν ισχυει για τους περισσοτερους χρηστες. Εχουν τους φιλους, τις παρεες τους. Τα φορουμ ειναι συμπληρωμα. Ενδεχομενως δεν ειναι τοσο προσεκτικοι στη συμπεριφορα τους οσο εμεις. 

Οσο για αυτο που λες, οτι ολοι οι ανθρωποι ειναι μια απογοητευση, το εγραψα κι εγω πριν λιγες μερες!
Δεν ξερω Αντωνη, μπορει να ισχυει, μπορει οχι. Εκει που λες η ζωη ειναι ωραια, φευγει το χαλι κατω απ τα ποδια σου. Και δεν ξερω ποσο φταιμε και οι ιδιοι γι' αυτο σε καποιες περιπτωσεις.

Αν σκεφτεις τους ανθρωπους σαν μετοχες που μπορει να πανε πανω ή κατω, η σωστη στρατηγικη ειναι να επενδυεις σε αρκετες. Να κανεις diversification που λενε οι οικονομολογοι. Ετσι μειωνεις την απογοητευση.
Επιπλεον οι ανθρωποι σε συμπαθουν περισσοτερο αν ξερουν οτι εχεις φιλους (αλλος ενας λογος που τα ζωα ειναι ανωτερα απο το ειδος μας) και οτι δεν προσπαθεις υπερβολικα να τους κερδισεις. 

Εγω στα μαθηματα που πηγαινω εχω καλους συμμαθητες. Δεν πολυμιλαμε, αλλα ειναι ενα καλο μη-τοξικο περιβαλλον. Μετανιωσα που δεν γραφτηκα και σε αλλα μαθηματα.

Θελω να πω οτι ισως υπαρχει και για σενα καποια μικρη ή μεγαλυτερη κοινωνικη διεξοδος εκτος ιντερνετ.

----------


## Ορέστης

Αυτο ηταν το ονειρο που ειδα:

"Οι εξωγηινοι ανηκαν σε δυο ανταγωνιστικα ειδη. Το ενα εβαζε το σπορο του μεσα σε μηχανηματα τα οποια μετα αυτοσυναρμολογουνταν σε εξωγηινο, το αλλο ειδος εβαζε το σπορο του σε ανθρωπους που μετα μεταλλασονταν. Ημασταν σε ενα μεγαλο κλειστο χωρο ειδα με πολλα ατομα, σαν την βαρβακειο. Ο στρατος ειχε ανιχνευσει εναν εξωγηινο και εκλεισε τις πορτες για να μας εξοντωσει ολους."

Προφητευει δυο πανδημιες. Μια βιολογικη και μια ψηφιακη (rogue AI). Θα αντιμετωπιστουν με βιαια μεσα.

----------


## Antonis8

> Δε σε θυμαμαι φιλε ως νικ, θα ηταν παλια. Για το θεμα που ρωτας εχω να σου πω οτι οι φιλιες δεν πρεπει να χαλανε τοσο ευκολα. Τσακωμοι συμβαινουν. Στη δικη μου περιπτωση εκεινοι που ειχαμε μια φιλια μου φερονταν παντα καλα, οι αλλοι θελαν να διασκεδασουν με καποιον για να αισθανθουν ανωτεροι, οπως κανουν οι τηλεθεατες της Πανια με τους καλεσμενους της. 
> 
> Αλλα στην δικη σου περιπτωση επειδη δεν διαβασα τους διαλογους σας δεν μπορω να εχω γνωμη. Πολλες φορες οταν ειμαστε πληγωμενοι επικεντρωνομαστε στα κακα χωρις να ζυγιζουμε τα καλα, και βγαζουμε αληθοφανη ομως λανθασμενα συμπερασματα. Επομενως θα σε συμβουλευα να αφησεις το θυμο σου να κρυωσει και να μην γραψεις κατι ασχημο. Κανε ενα διαλειμμα απο εκεινο το φορουμ, βρες αλλη ασχολια. Οταν θα εχεις ξεχασει τα συμβαντα, κανε μια αξιολογηση των χαρακτηρων που γνωρισες ολα αυτα τα χρονια. Οχι σε σχεση μονο με το πως σου φερονταν, αλλα γενικα με την ολη συμπεριφορα τους. 
> Θα ξεχωρισεις καποιους ανθρωπους που σου πηγαινουν, αλλα μην ξεχνας οτι κι αυτοι, οπως ολοι μας, εχουν ελαττωματα.
> 
> Θα σου πω και κατι αλλο. Εμεις, προς το παρον τουλαχιστον, ειμαστε ανθρωποι χωρις φιλους IRL. Χρησιμοποιουμε τις διαδικτυακες κοινοτητες ως υποκαταστατο του κοινωνικου μας κυκλου. Αυτο δεν ισχυει για τους περισσοτερους χρηστες. Εχουν τους φιλους, τις παρεες τους. Τα φορουμ ειναι συμπληρωμα. Ενδεχομενως δεν ειναι τοσο προσεκτικοι στη συμπεριφορα τους οσο εμεις. 
> 
> Οσο για αυτο που λες, οτι ολοι οι ανθρωποι ειναι μια απογοητευση, το εγραψα κι εγω πριν λιγες μερες!
> Δεν ξερω Αντωνη, μπορει να ισχυει, μπορει οχι. Εκει που λες η ζωη ειναι ωραια, φευγει το χαλι κατω απ τα ποδια σου. Και δεν ξερω ποσο φταιμε και οι ιδιοι γι' αυτο σε καποιες περιπτωσεις.
> ...




Δεν είναι θέμα θυμού αποκλειστικά, είναι η αδικία που μου έγινε. Την αποκάλεσα βλήμα, αλλά απάντησα σε μία ειρωνεία της για την υγεία μου πάλι, και είναι υποτίθεται η ίδια η διαχειρίστρια. Και εκείνη μου απάντησε "είσαι ηλίθιος" άρα με έβρισε και αυτή κι όμως μου επέβαλε ποινή. Είμαστε φόρουμ λίγων ατόμων, δεν είχαμε καν κανόνες, γράφουμε 15 άτομα συνολικά. Και με τη συγκεκριμένη είχαμε υποτίθεται "φιλική σχέση" της είχα στείλει δώρα, έχει διαβάσει το βιβλίο μου κλπ. Και αντέρασε έτσι λόγω θυμού και τώρα συνεχίζει να με σχολιάζει από ότι μαθαίνω και δεν έχει αναγνωρίσει το λάθος της. Εγώ δεν είμαι άνθρωπος που βρίζει, είμαι ανθρωπος που προβάλει επιχειρήματα. Αλλά είμαι σίγουρος πως στα επιχείρηματά μου θα απαντήσουν με ειρωνείες.
Αυτό που λες όντως ισχύει, οι περισσότεροι έχουν πιο ευρύ κοινωνικό κύκλο, αλλά στο εκεί φόρουμ, όλοι φερόμασταν σαν μια παρέα, με δυο μέλη είχα γνωριστεί από κοντά, υπήρχε ένα πιο "οικογενειακό" κλίμα. Και μόλις έπαθα ορισμένες δυσκολίες στη ζωή μου με τις κρίσεις πανικού και επειδή δεν ήθελα να πάρω αντικαταθλιπτικά με τη μία, άρχισαν τις ειρωνείες. Και πλέον έφτασα σε ένα σημείο που ο γιατρός μου υποπτευεται αιματολογική κακοήθεια, μιλάμε δηλαδή για κάτι που δεν είναι ψυχοσωματικό και ακόμα με χλευάζουν με την παραμικρή ευκαιρία. 

Εγώ δεν τους βλέπω ως φίλους, μόνο με δυο τρία μέλη με συνδέει συμπάθεια, μου άρεσε να συζητάω, να εκθέτω απόψεις, αλλά οι περισσότεροι χρήστες καταφεύγουν σε ειρωνείες. 

Και μόνο τρία άτομα είπαν ότι δεν συμφωνούν με το μπαν, οι υπόλοιποι δεν το σχολίασαν, ενώ πρώτη φορά εφαρμόζεται τέτοια ποινή στο φόρουμ μιας και δεν είχαμε βάλει ποτέ κανόνες. Αλλά μάλλον έχεις δίκιο, θα απέχω γενικα, δεν ξερω αν έχω τη διάθεση να ξαναγράψω. Σκέφτομαι μήπως εντέλει δρα όντως ως υποκατάστατο. Δεν είμαι άτομο που ενδιαφέρεται ιδιαίτερα για φιλίες, αλλά μήπως το να γράφω στο εκεί φόρουμ παίρνει κάπως την ενέργεια που θα έβαζα για να κάνω νέους φίλους; Και αν τα μέλη (πχ με τη μία κοπέλα έχουμε μεγάλη ιστορία, της έχω στείλει ένα σωρό δώρα, είχα ταξιδέψει για να βρεθούμε, έπαιζε ένα φλερτ κλπ) δεν είπαν πόσο άδικο ήταν όλο αυτό, μήπως εντέλει η σύνδεση που θεωρούσα πως είχαμε ήταν μόνο στο μυαλό μου; Άρα τι ωφελεί να ξαναμπώ αφού όλο αυτό ήταν άκρως επιφανειακό; 

Αν δεν είχα την ορθοστατική θα μου ήταν πιο εύκολο να πάω πχ σε καμιά θεατρική ομάδα που μου αρέσει, αλλά με την ορθοστατική δεν μπορώ. Και τώρα με τον ιό δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και τίποτα.

----------


## Macgyver

Τζωρτζ, δεν ξερω , δεν ειμαι γιατρος , αλλα ματα αππο τοσο καλα διακειμενη συμπεριφορα μου απεναντι σου , φιλκη θαλεγα , εσυ με ειρωνευεσαι ? το βρισκεις ηθικο ?

----------


## Ορέστης

> Δεν είναι θέμα θυμού αποκλειστικά, είναι η αδικία που μου έγινε. Την αποκάλεσα βλήμα, αλλά απάντησα σε μία ειρωνεία της για την υγεία μου πάλι, και είναι υποτίθεται η ίδια η διαχειρίστρια. Και εκείνη μου απάντησε "είσαι ηλίθιος" άρα με έβρισε και αυτή κι όμως μου επέβαλε ποινή. Είμαστε φόρουμ λίγων ατόμων, δεν είχαμε καν κανόνες, γράφουμε 15 άτομα συνολικά. Και με τη συγκεκριμένη είχαμε υποτίθεται "φιλική σχέση" της είχα στείλει δώρα, έχει διαβάσει το βιβλίο μου κλπ. Και αντέρασε έτσι λόγω θυμού και τώρα συνεχίζει να με σχολιάζει από ότι μαθαίνω και δεν έχει αναγνωρίσει το λάθος της. Εγώ δεν είμαι άνθρωπος που βρίζει, είμαι ανθρωπος που προβάλει επιχειρήματα. Αλλά είμαι σίγουρος πως στα επιχείρηματά μου θα απαντήσουν με ειρωνείες.
> Αυτό που λες όντως ισχύει, οι περισσότεροι έχουν πιο ευρύ κοινωνικό κύκλο, αλλά στο εκεί φόρουμ, όλοι φερόμασταν σαν μια παρέα, με δυο μέλη είχα γνωριστεί από κοντά, υπήρχε ένα πιο "οικογενειακό" κλίμα. Και μόλις έπαθα ορισμένες δυσκολίες στη ζωή μου με τις κρίσεις πανικού και επειδή δεν ήθελα να πάρω αντικαταθλιπτικά με τη μία, άρχισαν τις ειρωνείες. Και πλέον έφτασα σε ένα σημείο που ο γιατρός μου υποπτευεται αιματολογική κακοήθεια, μιλάμε δηλαδή για κάτι που δεν είναι ψυχοσωματικό και ακόμα με χλευάζουν με την παραμικρή ευκαιρία. 
> 
> Εγώ δεν τους βλέπω ως φίλους, μόνο με δυο τρία μέλη με συνδέει συμπάθεια, μου άρεσε να συζητάω, να εκθέτω απόψεις, αλλά οι περισσότεροι χρήστες καταφεύγουν σε ειρωνείες. 
> 
> Και μόνο τρία άτομα είπαν ότι δεν συμφωνούν με το μπαν, οι υπόλοιποι δεν το σχολίασαν, ενώ πρώτη φορά εφαρμόζεται τέτοια ποινή στο φόρουμ μιας και δεν είχαμε βάλει ποτέ κανόνες. Αλλά μάλλον έχεις δίκιο, θα απέχω γενικα, δεν ξερω αν έχω τη διάθεση να ξαναγράψω. Σκέφτομαι μήπως εντέλει δρα όντως ως υποκατάστατο. Δεν είμαι άτομο που ενδιαφέρεται ιδιαίτερα για φιλίες, αλλά μήπως το να γράφω στο εκεί φόρουμ παίρνει κάπως την ενέργεια που θα έβαζα για να κάνω νέους φίλους; Και αν τα μέλη (πχ με τη μία κοπέλα έχουμε μεγάλη ιστορία, της έχω στείλει ένα σωρό δώρα, είχα ταξιδέψει για να βρεθούμε, έπαιζε ένα φλερτ κλπ) δεν είπαν πόσο άδικο ήταν όλο αυτό, μήπως εντέλει η σύνδεση που θεωρούσα πως είχαμε ήταν μόνο στο μυαλό μου; Άρα τι ωφελεί να ξαναμπώ αφού όλο αυτό ήταν άκρως επιφανειακό; 
> 
> Αν δεν είχα την ορθοστατική θα μου ήταν πιο εύκολο να πάω πχ σε καμιά θεατρική ομάδα που μου αρέσει, αλλά με την ορθοστατική δεν μπορώ. Και τώρα με τον ιό δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και τίποτα.


Κι εγω εχω μπει απειρες φορες στη διαδικασια να απαντησω επειδη αισθανομουν αδικημενος, αλλα ποια η ουσια; Στο τελος ισχυει αυτο που δειχνει το γνωστο σκιτσο "someone is wrong on the internet". Και η κοπελα δεν ειναι ουσιαστικα διαχειριστρια αφου ειστε μια παρεα 15 ατομων και οχι κανονικο φορουμ. Δεν ενεργει αντικειμενικα.

Τα φορουμ ειναι περιεργη πλατφορμα. Ακομα και αυτοι που γνωριζονται δρουν σαν ανωνυμοι. Ισως δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι οι περισσοτεροι χρηστες τα εγκατελειψαν για το facebook και αλλα social media. Ισως ειναι καλυτερα να κανετε το ιδιο κι εσεις, δεν ξερω. Ισως εχετε κολλησει σε μια συνηθεια. 

Για το προβλημα της υγειας σου να ξερεις οτι ειναι δυσκολο να βρεις υποστηριξη απο τον οποιονδηποτε. Και τους κοντινους σου φιλους ακομα, θα τους ειχες κουρασει. Δε φταις εσυ, αυτη ειναι η φυση του προβληματος. Καθε μερα σε πιανει ανησυχια, ακομη και πανικος. Ειναι δυσκολο για τους αλλους να ασχολουνται με κατι τετοιο συνεχεια. Αν ηταν καθαρα οργανικα τα προβληματα σου, μπορει να ειχες ακομα χειροτερη αντιμετωπιση. Να απομακρυνονταν τελειως για να μην επιβαρυνονται ψυχολογικα. Σκεψου τι περνανε οι συγγενεις ανθρωπων με βαριες ασθενειες.

Γενικα στη ζωη ειναι καλο οταν μπαινεις σε εναν χωρο να αφηνεις τα προβληματα σου εξω απο την πορτα. Απο την αλλη, ολοι εχουμε αναγκη υποστηριξης, και με αυτους που συμπαθουμε, θελουμε να μοιραστουμε ο, τι μας πληγωνει βαθυτερα. Εγω με μια κοπελα που γνωρισα ηθελα να της μιλησω για το σκυλο μου σε μια βολτα που βγηκαμε. Εκεινη ηθελε το γελιο και τη χαρα. 

«Σκέφτομαι μήπως εντέλει δρα όντως ως υποκατάστατο. Δεν είμαι άτομο που ενδιαφέρεται ιδιαίτερα για φιλίες, αλλά μήπως το να γράφω στο εκεί φόρουμ παίρνει κάπως την ενέργεια που θα έβαζα για να κάνω νέους φίλους;»

Ισχυει απολυτα αυτο! Το εχω διαπιστωσει κι εγω. 
Και το προβλημα με αυτο, ασχετως του ποιες ειναι οι σχεσεις καποιου με τα αλλα μελη ενος φορουμ, ειναι οτι σαν ανθρωποι εχουμε την αναγκη απο πραγματικες IRL ανθρωπινες σχεσεις. Δεν ειναι επαρκες υποκαταστατο το ιντερνετ, ακομα και για εμας τους πιο ανεξαρτητους ή κυνικους χαρακτηρες. :Stick Out Tongue: 

Εισαι 30 νομιζω. Φαντασου τον εαυτο σου 40, 50 χρονων, και να μην εχεις δημιουργησει αλλες γνωριμιες, περα απο καποιους στο ιντερνετ. Κατι θα εχεις χασει απο τη ζωη. 

Απο την αλλη ουτε οι πραγματικες ανθρωπινες σχεσεις ειναι ευκολες. Η αποσταση δημιουργει ασφαλεια. Πιο λιγο κακο μπορουν να σου κανουν απο μακρια και πιο ευκολα τους αποφευγεις αν αποδειχτουν μαλακες. Χρειαζονται κοινωνικα skills οχι μονο για να κανεις νεες φιλιες αλλα και για να τις διαχειριστεις.

Θυμαμαι παλια που ειχα φιλους οτι καποιες φορες ενιωθα να χανω τον εαυτο μου. Υιοθετουσα ακομα και τον τροπο ομιλιας τους. Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος γιατι συνεβαινε αυτο, μαλλον γιατι ειμασταν μια παρεα απο 4 μπακουρια χωρις ευρυτερο κοινωνικο κυκλο.

Δεν ξερω πως καταφερνουν αλλοι να ξερουν πολυ κοσμο και να παιρνουν απο τον καθενα αυτο που τους ταιριαζει, χωρις να αλλοιωνονται, και χωρις να κουραζονται απο τη συναναστροφη. 

Υπαρχουν δυο-τρια ατομα εδω μεσα νομιζω που εχουν αποψη επ' αυτου. Σονια;

----------


## Ορέστης

Τοσο η ορθοστατικη οσο και ο ιος ειναι προσωρινα.

----------


## george1520

> Τζωρτζ, δεν ξερω , δεν ειμαι γιατρος , αλλα ματα αππο τοσο καλα διακειμενη συμπεριφορα μου απεναντι σου , φιλκη θαλεγα , εσυ με ειρωνευεσαι ? το βρισκεις ηθικο ?


Καλημερα. Κοιτούσα συνέχεια το σχόλιο σου μέχρι να αποφασίσεις τι θα αφήσεις από αυτά που γράφεις για να απαντήσω. 

Είσαι από τα άτομα που συμπαθώ και έχουμε κάνει καλές συζητήσεις αλλά βλέπω μια άλλη συμπεριφορά από την μέρα που ήρθε ο ιός στην Ελλάδα..
Δεν ειρωνευτηκα αλλά θεωρώ λάθος το πως αντιμετωπίζεις αυτό συμβαίνει με τον ιό. Το να προστατεύεις τον εαυτό σου αλλά και τους γύρω σου δεν σε κάνει νοσοφοβικο αλλά υπευθυνο άτομο. Με αυτο το τρόπο βάζεις και εσύ το λιθαράκι σου για να τελειώσει όσο πιο σύντομα γίνεται και να ξαναβγουμε από το σπίτι μας χωρίς να φοβόμαστε. 

Καλο μήνα.

----------


## ntinti

> δεν με αποσχολει διολου ο κορονοιος , οχι επειδη ειμαι μαγκας , αλλα οι πιθανοτητες να παθω κορονοιο, ειναι λιγοτερες απ το να πιασω το λαικο Λαχειο, 1ος αριθμος ........οπποτε θεωρω τον εαυτο μου λογικο ανθρωπο, και οχι νοσοφοβικο .......ουτε μασκα φοραω ,. ουτε τιποτα , εχει αποδειχθει οτι αν εισαι σε αποσταση 2 μετρων , απο νοσουντα απο κορονοιο, δεν σε προστατευει ουτε μασκα , ουτε τιποτα , τα ΜΜΕ εχουν κανει την ζημια , αφου επιδιδωνται αφειδως σε τρομαλαγνεια ......μα αυτη πουλαει .....


Για εσένα Μακ που είσαι μέσα στο σπίτι είναι φυσιολογικό να μην σε απασχολεί...
Ρώτα και εμάς που είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να είμαστε στην δουλειά γιατί κάποιο ανεγκεφαλοι δεν λένε να βάλουν τον μώλο τους κάτω και γυρνάνε αριστερά και δεξιά ....
Γυρνάμε στο σπίτι μας στα παιδιά μας και τρέμουμε μήπως έχουμε κολλήσει κάτι και ας περνούμε όλα τα ασφαλή μέτρα γιατί κάποιο από τους δικούς μας ανήκουν στις ευπαθείς ομάδες....
Δεν είναι όλα τα θέματα αστεία και ειλικρινά λυπάμαι όταν διαβάζω τέτοια μυνήματα από νοήμων ανθρώπους....

----------


## Antonis8

> Κι εγω εχω μπει απειρες φορες στη διαδικασια να απαντησω επειδη αισθανομουν αδικημενος, αλλα ποια η ουσια; Στο τελος ισχυει αυτο που δειχνει το γνωστο σκιτσο "someone is wrong on the internet". Και η κοπελα δεν ειναι ουσιαστικα διαχειριστρια αφου ειστε μια παρεα 15 ατομων και οχι κανονικο φορουμ. Δεν ενεργει αντικειμενικα.
> 
> Τα φορουμ ειναι περιεργη πλατφορμα. Ακομα και αυτοι που γνωριζονται δρουν σαν ανωνυμοι. Ισως δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι οι περισσοτεροι χρηστες τα εγκατελειψαν για το facebook και αλλα social media. Ισως ειναι καλυτερα να κανετε το ιδιο κι εσεις, δεν ξερω. Ισως εχετε κολλησει σε μια συνηθεια. 
> 
> Για το προβλημα της υγειας σου να ξερεις οτι ειναι δυσκολο να βρεις υποστηριξη απο τον οποιονδηποτε. Και τους κοντινους σου φιλους ακομα, θα τους ειχες κουρασει. Δε φταις εσυ, αυτη ειναι η φυση του προβληματος. Καθε μερα σε πιανει ανησυχια, ακομη και πανικος. Ειναι δυσκολο για τους αλλους να ασχολουνται με κατι τετοιο συνεχεια. Αν ηταν καθαρα οργανικα τα προβληματα σου, μπορει να ειχες ακομα χειροτερη αντιμετωπιση. Να απομακρυνονταν τελειως για να μην επιβαρυνονται ψυχολογικα. Σκεψου τι περνανε οι συγγενεις ανθρωπων με βαριες ασθενειες.
> 
> Γενικα στη ζωη ειναι καλο οταν μπαινεις σε εναν χωρο να αφηνεις τα προβληματα σου εξω απο την πορτα. Απο την αλλη, ολοι εχουμε αναγκη υποστηριξης, και με αυτους που συμπαθουμε, θελουμε να μοιραστουμε ο, τι μας πληγωνει βαθυτερα. Εγω με μια κοπελα που γνωρισα ηθελα να της μιλησω για το σκυλο μου σε μια βολτα που βγηκαμε. Εκεινη ηθελε το γελιο και τη χαρα. 
> 
> «Σκέφτομαι μήπως εντέλει δρα όντως ως υποκατάστατο. Δεν είμαι άτομο που ενδιαφέρεται ιδιαίτερα για φιλίες, αλλά μήπως το να γράφω στο εκεί φόρουμ παίρνει κάπως την ενέργεια που θα έβαζα για να κάνω νέους φίλους;»
> ...




Παλιά κι εγώ ήμουν πιο κοινωνικός, είχα φίλους και παρέες. Μετά όλα άλλαξαν σιγά σιγά, μπορεί και από επιλογή μου, γιατί δεν είμαι άτομο που επενδύει εύκολα σε φιλίες, από μια ηλικία και μετά έβλεπα ότι είχα περισσότερο άλλες προτεραιότητες από φιλίες. Αλλα ίσως τελικά έκανα λάθος και όντως αφέθηκα σε ένα υποκατάστατο. Τελικά χθες έληγε το μπαν και μου έστειλε μέιλ η διαχειρίστρια ότι έκανε μία ψηφοφορία (που από ότι έμαθα απο αλλα μέλη μετείχαν μόνο τέσσερα μέλη με τα οποία είχα πρόσφατα διένεξη) ότι λέει έχω ξεσπάσματα θυμού και είμαι τοιξκός και το μπαν θα είναι μόνιμο και αν ποτέ της ζητήσω συγνώμη θα το σκεφτεί να με ξαναβάλει στο φόρουμ. Έχω απογοητευτεί πολύ γιατί μεταξύ των τεσσάρων (που δεν είναι καν η πλειοψηφια βέβαια) ήταν και η κοπέλα με το φλερτ. Δεν το περίμενα. Έχω στεναχωρηθεί και τώρα πια δεν θα έχω την ευκαιρία να εκθέσω τη δική μου άποψη. Χουντική κατάσταση μου θυμίζει όλο αυτό. Αλλά προτιμώ να μην αναλωθώ άλλο, μου έχει κοστίσει συναισθηματικά αυτή τη ιστορία, χθες δεν κοιμήθηκα από το άγχος μου ότι με σχολιάζουν χωρίς να μπορώ να υπερασπιστώ τον εαυτό μου. 


Εχεις απολύτο δίκιο σε αυτό που λες για την υγεία. Τότε άρχισε να αλλάζει η συμπεριφορά τους απέναντι μου, όταν σταμάτησα να είμαι ο ίδιος χαρούμενος κλόουν που ήθελαν. Αλλά περίμενα μία στήριξη και δεν την έχω από κανέναν έτσι κι αλλιώς, ούτε από την οικογένεια μου. 
Παλιά το θέμα του φόρουμ το είχα συζητήσει και τη ψυχολόγο. Φυσικά μου έδωσε δίκιο, αλλά πόσο αντικειμενική μπορεί να είναι; Μου είπε όμως να μην αναλώνομαι άλλο σε αυτό εφόσον βλέπω ότι έχουν αυτή τη συμπεριφορά. Ότι αξίζω καλύτερα. Τα αξίζω όντως όμως; Και τελικά η ζωή θα είναι καλή μαζί μου όταν σταματήσω να ενδιαφέρομαι για το τι αδικίες συμβαίνουν; Όταν θα σκύβω το κεφάλι; Όταν θα αποκτήσω διπλωματία; Δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει το "κοίτα τον εαυτο σου" Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω για τον εαυτό μου, το κεφάλι μου βράζει από όλα αυτά που μου συμβαίνουν, περνάω πολύ δύσκολα σε όλους τους τομείς της ζωής μου. 
Δεν είμαι τοξικός άνθρωπος όπως με κατηγορεί, αντιθέτως πάντα απαντούσα με υπομονή σε όλες τις επιθέσεις που δεχόμουν. Και έχω αυτογνωσία, αν κάνω ένα λάθος το αναγνωρίζω. Οι άλλοι σχεδόν ποτέ. Σαν να είμαι ένας σάκος του μποξ και να πρέπει να δέχομαι τις δικές τους ειρωνείες αγόγγυστα. Εχω απλώς απόψεις που δεν αρέσουν, είμαι ισχυρή προσωπικότητα και αυτό ενοχλεί. Ενοχλεί όταν ο τρελός έχει δίκιο, ενοχλεί που δεν πέφτω στο επίπεδο τους. Ακόμα μία απογοητευση να προστεθεί σε όλα τα άλλα. 
Θα προσπαθήσω να επικεντρωθώ σε κάτι άλλο.

----------


## Vox

> Τελικά χθες έληγε το μπαν και μου έστειλε μέιλ η διαχειρίστρια ότι έκανε μία ψηφοφορία (που από ότι έμαθα απο αλλα μέλη μετείχαν μόνο τέσσερα μέλη με τα οποία είχα πρόσφατα διένεξη) ότι λέει έχω ξεσπάσματα θυμού και είμαι τοιξκός και το μπαν θα είναι μόνιμο και αν ποτέ της ζητήσω συγνώμη θα το σκεφτεί να με ξαναβάλει στο φόρουμ. Έχω απογοητευτεί πολύ γιατί μεταξύ των τεσσάρων (που δεν είναι καν η πλειοψηφια βέβαια) ήταν και η κοπέλα με το φλερτ. Δεν το περίμενα. Έχω στεναχωρηθεί και τώρα πια δεν θα έχω την ευκαιρία να εκθέσω τη δική μου άποψη. Χουντική κατάσταση μου θυμίζει όλο αυτό. Αλλά προτιμώ να μην αναλωθώ άλλο, μου έχει κοστίσει συναισθηματικά αυτή τη ιστορία, χθες δεν κοιμήθηκα από το άγχος μου ότι με σχολιάζουν χωρίς να μπορώ να υπερασπιστώ τον εαυτό μου.


Εδώ εγώ που δεν έχω σχέση με την υπόθεση, δε βολεύομαι στην καρέκλα μου μετά απ' αυτά που διάβασα. Είναι μια ιδιότυπη μορφή ασφυκτικής βίας αυτό που έζησες. Το εν λόγω φόρουμ νομίζω ότι το έχω δει να αναφέρεται αλλού ως «βόθρουμ». Η εμπειρία σου ευθυγραμμίζεται με το χαρακτηρισμό. Προφανώς είχες επενδύσει συναισθηματικά και αυτό πονάει τώρα. 

Πρέπει να βρεις τρόπο να αποσυνδεθείς και να γυρίσεις σελίδα. Εγώ βλέπω ότι είσαι ένας λογικός άνθρωπος, ικανότατος να συμμετάσχει σε συζήτηση με τρόπο μεθοδικό και διεξοδικό, παρά το πρόβλημα που έχεις. Μετά από όσα έγιναν πιστεύω ότι συνειδητοποίησες τι γίνεται στο ... ας μην επαναλάβω τη λέξη, και ότι δεν αξίζει όχι μόνο τη στενοχώρια που τράβηξες, αλλά ούτε λεπτό από το χρόνο σου.

----------


## Macgyver

> Για εσένα Μακ που είσαι μέσα στο σπίτι είναι φυσιολογικό να μην σε απασχολεί...
> Ρώτα και εμάς που είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να είμαστε στην δουλειά γιατί κάποιο ανεγκεφαλοι δεν λένε να βάλουν τον μώλο τους κάτω και γυρνάνε αριστερά και δεξιά ....
> ....


Αυτο ειναι σωστο , ntinti .......και θα συμφωνησω με τον Τζωρτζ 1520 , καμιια παρεξηγηση , τωρα που καταλαβα το σκεπτικο σου .....ατυχως δεν ξερω πως να κανω σε 2 ποστ παραθεση .....ουτε κι μενδιαφερει βεβαια , αμα μενδιεφερε , θα τοχα μαθει, αλλα εχω αναπτυξει μια αντιπαθεια στους η/υ και τα συναφη.....
αλλα κι εγω μην νομιζεις , εχω τους δυο γονεις μου , υπερηλικες , απλα δεν ειναι στον χαρκτηρα να φοβαμαι, αφου παρω μετρα φυσικα ............τωρα διαβαζα ενα αρθρο , Αμερικης , που ανακαλυψαν , λεει, οτι ο ιος ειναι 3 φορες πιο μεταδοτικος , και μεταδιδεται και μεχρι 8 μετρα , οχι τα 2 που ελεγαν .......βεβαια πολλα θα ειπωθουν , παντως ειναι να φοβασαι .....
ο Θεος να βαλει το χερι του .......
οντως , Τζωρτζ , αλλαξα πολλακις το ποστ μου , αλλαζω γνωμες ευκολα !

----------


## george1520

> Αυτο ειναι σωστο , ntinti .......και θα συμφωνησω με τον Τζωρτζ 1520 , καμιια παρεξηγηση , τωρα που καταλαβα το σκεπτικο σου .....ατυχως δεν ξερω πως να κανω σε 2 ποστ παραθεση .....ουτε κι μενδιαφερει βεβαια , αμα μενδιεφερε , θα τοχα μαθει, αλλα εχω αναπτυξει μια αντιπαθεια στους η/υ και τα συναφη.....
> αλλα κι εγω μην νομιζεις , εχω τους δυο γονεις μου , υπερηλικες , απλα δεν ειναι στον χαρκτηρα να φοβαμαι, αφου παρω μετρα φυσικα ............τωρα διαβαζα ενα αρθρο , Αμερικης , που ανακαλυψαν , λεει, οτι ο ιος ειναι 3 φορες πιο μεταδοτικος , και μεταδιδεται και μεχρι 8 μετρα , οχι τα 2 που ελεγαν .......βεβαια πολλα θα ειπωθουν , παντως ειναι να φοβασαι .....
> ο Θεος να βαλει το χερι του .......
> οντως , Τζωρτζ , αλλαξα πολλακις το ποστ μου , αλλαζω γνωμες ευκολα !


Γειά σου φίλε μου. Να γράφεις αυτά που σκέφτεσαι και νιώθεις..
Είμαστε σε μια κατάσταση που δεν έχουμε πολλές επιλογές. Πρέπει να προστστευτουμε και να προστατεψουμε τους γύρω μας. Είτε κολλάμε στα 2 μέτρα, είτε στα 8..

----------


## Antonis8

> Εδώ εγώ που δεν έχω σχέση με την υπόθεση, δε βολεύομαι στην καρέκλα μου μετά απ' αυτά που διάβασα. Είναι μια ιδιότυπη μορφή ασφυκτικής βίας αυτό που έζησες. Το εν λόγω φόρουμ νομίζω ότι το έχω δει να αναφέρεται αλλού ως «βόθρουμ». Η εμπειρία σου ευθυγραμμίζεται με το χαρακτηρισμό. Προφανώς είχες επενδύσει συναισθηματικά και αυτό πονάει τώρα. 
> 
> Πρέπει να βρεις τρόπο να αποσυνδεθείς και να γυρίσεις σελίδα. Εγώ βλέπω ότι είσαι ένας λογικός άνθρωπος, ικανότατος να συμμετάσχει σε συζήτηση με τρόπο μεθοδικό και διεξοδικό, παρά το πρόβλημα που έχεις. Μετά από όσα έγιναν πιστεύω ότι συνειδητοποίησες τι γίνεται στο ... ας μην επαναλάβω τη λέξη, και ότι δεν αξίζει όχι μόνο τη στενοχώρια που τράβηξες, αλλά ούτε λεπτό από το χρόνο σου.




Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα λόγια σου. Ναι, είναι καιρός να προχωρήσω από αυτή τη συνήθεια. Δεν αξίζει άλλο. Όντως είχα επενδύσει συναισθηματικά και δεν περίμενα αυτή την κατάληξη, αλλά θα το ξεπεράσω.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Παλιά κι εγώ ήμουν πιο κοινωνικός, είχα φίλους και παρέες. Μετά όλα άλλαξαν σιγά σιγά, μπορεί και από επιλογή μου, γιατί δεν είμαι άτομο που επενδύει εύκολα σε φιλίες, από μια ηλικία και μετά έβλεπα ότι είχα περισσότερο άλλες προτεραιότητες από φιλίες. Αλλα ίσως τελικά έκανα λάθος και όντως αφέθηκα σε ένα υποκατάστατο. Τελικά χθες έληγε το μπαν και μου έστειλε μέιλ η διαχειρίστρια ότι έκανε μία ψηφοφορία (που από ότι έμαθα απο αλλα μέλη μετείχαν μόνο τέσσερα μέλη με τα οποία είχα πρόσφατα διένεξη) ότι λέει έχω ξεσπάσματα θυμού και είμαι τοιξκός και το μπαν θα είναι μόνιμο και αν ποτέ της ζητήσω συγνώμη θα το σκεφτεί να με ξαναβάλει στο φόρουμ. Έχω απογοητευτεί πολύ γιατί μεταξύ των τεσσάρων (που δεν είναι καν η πλειοψηφια βέβαια) ήταν και η κοπέλα με το φλερτ. Δεν το περίμενα. Έχω στεναχωρηθεί και τώρα πια δεν θα έχω την ευκαιρία να εκθέσω τη δική μου άποψη. Χουντική κατάσταση μου θυμίζει όλο αυτό. Αλλά προτιμώ να μην αναλωθώ άλλο, μου έχει κοστίσει συναισθηματικά αυτή τη ιστορία, *χθες δεν κοιμήθηκα από το άγχος μου ότι με σχολιάζουν χωρίς να μπορώ να υπερασπιστώ τον εαυτό μου. 
> *


Εχω περασει κι εγω τετοια φαση. Εισαι πολυ εθισμενος στο διαδικτυο. Θα σου κανει πολυ καλο να ξεκοψεις απο το συγκεκριμενο φορουμ. Κρατα μια επαφη με email ή social media με μερικα ατομα, και ανοιξε τα φτερα σου προς αλλους οριζοντες. Να επιστρεψεις μονο οταν δεν θα τους εχεις αναγκη. 






> Εχεις απολύτο δίκιο σε αυτό που λες για την υγεία. Τότε άρχισε να αλλάζει η συμπεριφορά τους απέναντι μου, όταν σταμάτησα να είμαι ο ίδιος χαρούμενος κλόουν που ήθελαν. Αλλά περίμενα μία στήριξη και δεν την έχω από κανέναν έτσι κι αλλιώς, ούτε από την οικογένεια μου. 
> Παλιά το θέμα του φόρουμ το είχα συζητήσει και τη ψυχολόγο. Φυσικά μου έδωσε δίκιο, αλλά πόσο αντικειμενική μπορεί να είναι; Μου είπε όμως να μην αναλώνομαι άλλο σε αυτό εφόσον βλέπω ότι έχουν αυτή τη συμπεριφορά. Ότι αξίζω καλύτερα. Τα αξίζω όντως όμως; Και τελικά η ζωή θα είναι καλή μαζί μου όταν σταματήσω να ενδιαφέρομαι για το τι αδικίες συμβαίνουν; Όταν θα σκύβω το κεφάλι; Όταν θα αποκτήσω διπλωματία; Δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει το "κοίτα τον εαυτο σου" Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω για τον εαυτό μου, το κεφάλι μου βράζει από όλα αυτά που μου συμβαίνουν, περνάω πολύ δύσκολα σε όλους τους τομείς της ζωής μου. 
> Δεν είμαι τοξικός άνθρωπος όπως με κατηγορεί, αντιθέτως πάντα απαντούσα με υπομονή σε όλες τις επιθέσεις που δεχόμουν. Και έχω αυτογνωσία, αν κάνω ένα λάθος το αναγνωρίζω. Οι άλλοι σχεδόν ποτέ. Σαν να είμαι ένας σάκος του μποξ και να πρέπει να δέχομαι τις δικές τους ειρωνείες αγόγγυστα. Εχω απλώς απόψεις που δεν αρέσουν, είμαι ισχυρή προσωπικότητα και αυτό ενοχλεί. Ενοχλεί όταν ο τρελός έχει δίκιο, ενοχλεί που δεν πέφτω στο επίπεδο τους. Ακόμα μία απογοητευση να προστεθεί σε όλα τα άλλα. 
> Θα προσπαθήσω να επικεντρωθώ σε κάτι άλλο.


Δεν εχεις απολυτο δικιο. Κανει λαθος η ψυχολογος. Σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις επικεντρωνομαστε στα κακα και δεν βλεπουμε τα καλα. Αντιστοιχα μια αλλη εποχη μπορει να μην εβλεπες τα κακα. 

Το βασικο τωρα ειναι να ξεπερασεις τον εθισμο. Θα δεις μετα που θα σκεφτεσαι "μα για τι χαζομαρες ενιωθα αδικημενος!". Ριαλιτυ παιχνιδια εχεις δει. Ολοι εκει μεσα τσακωνονται, γιατι αποκομενοι απο την υπολοιπη κοινωνια, δινουν τεραστια βαρυτητα στα οσα συμβαινουν και στη γνωμη των αλλων. Σαν ειδος εχουμε στο dna μας κωδικοποιημενη την ανασφαλεια και την επιθυμια να εχουμε καλη θεση μεσα στην αγελη που ανηκουμε. Αν μας περιθωριοποιησει η αγελη θα πεθανουμε. Αυτα τα ενστικτα ομως μπορει να οδηγησουν τον ανθρωπο σε μια συνεχη φαγωμαρα, σε κουτσομπολιο, σε καννιβαλισμο. Στα χωρια υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που αφιερωνουν ολη τους τη σκεψη ολη τους τη ζωη σε μικροτητες. Σκεψου σε μια ακομα μικροτερη ομαδα εθισμενων στο διαδικτυο τι μπορει να γινεται. 

Η συμβουλη μου ειναι να ξανακουσεις τον τραγουδιστη των δρομων. Εφτιαξα και δευτερη playlist με τραγουδια απο την οδο Θεμιστοκλεους οπου τον ξαναπετυχα λιγο πριν την καραντινα. Καθε τραγουδι του αφορα μια περισταση. 

Λεει για παραδειγμα καπου "για το ψευτικο το ευχαριστω, που σε κανει να ξεσπας σε οτι αγαπας". Εγω ειμαι χαρακτηρας που αποφευγει τις συγκρουσεις (σε αντιθεση με αλλους που παιρνουν ευχαριστηση οταν εκτονωνονυαι σε καποιον υπαλληλο ή σε καποιον ασχετο). Οταν μια γιατρος στο νοσοκομειο μου φερθηκε ασχημα και μου τραυματισε τη γλωσσα, δεν την ξεχεσα. Της ειπα ευχαριστω. Πραγματικα αισθανθηκα τοσο ασχημα, που εκτροχιαστηκε ολος ο συναισθηματικος μου κοσμος. Ηταν σαν αυτο που ζουσα να ηταν ψευτικο και να γυρισα σε μια πραγματικοτητα χωρις ελπιδα. (Abandon every hope, ye who enter) 
Και καθε φορα που ποναει η γλωσσα μου, το μυαλο μου γυρναει στο περιστατικο και νευριαζω,. Αν ομως ειχα παρει μια ικανοποιηση ξεσπωντας, αυτη η ικανοποιηση θα λειτουργουσε ως αντιδοτο. "Το ψευτικο το ευχαριστω λοιπον". 

Εχει ενα αλλο που λεει "Συμβαινουσι, ξεκολλα, προχωρα". Ολα συμβαινουν. Αλλον κακομοιρη τον παταει αυτοκινητο... 

Αλλο ωραιο τραγουδι λεει "Ειμαστε περιεργα οντα, του μυαλου μας προιοντα". Προσφατα συνειδητοποιησα οτι ειμαι καχυποπτος και οτι αυτο δηλητηριαζει τις σχεσεις μου με τους αλλους. Υποψιαζομαι οτι με κοροιδευουν, οτι με χρησιμοποιουν, σχεδον καραδοκω οποιον μού φερεται καλα, να κανει ενα στραβοπατημα. 

Προσπαθω τωρα να αποκωδικοποιησω τον στιχο "μπες σε συνδεση ροης...". Ψαχνω κανα καλο στριμ να δω.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Μου αρεσε ο Αρχηγος με το Σολωμονιδη και τα γκομενακια, αλλα φωναζει πολυ ο μαλακας οταν παιζει γκεημς. 

Καποια στιγμη θα βρεις τι πρεπει να κανεις για τον εαυτο σου. Θα σου ερθει σαν οραμα. Μια μερα περνουσα εξω απο τη νομικη και ειδα ενα ποταμι απο πανεμορφα κοριτσια να κατηφοριζουν λαμποντας στον ηλιο. Το φως που αντανακλουσε το λευκο τους δερμα ηταν σχεδον εκτυφλωτικο, θεϊκο. Ενιωσα σχεδον να ποναω απο την πολυ ομορφια που εμπαινε στα ματια μου. Ηταν οραμα τωρα αναγνωριζω, που μου εδειξε το δρομο.

----------


## ntinti

> Αυτο ειναι σωστο , ntinti .......και θα συμφωνησω με τον Τζωρτζ 1520 , καμιια παρεξηγηση , τωρα που καταλαβα το σκεπτικο σου .....ατυχως δεν ξερω πως να κανω σε 2 ποστ παραθεση .....ουτε κι μενδιαφερει βεβαια , αμα μενδιεφερε , θα τοχα μαθει, αλλα εχω αναπτυξει μια αντιπαθεια στους η/υ και τα συναφη.....
> αλλα κι εγω μην νομιζεις , εχω τους δυο γονεις μου , υπερηλικες , απλα δεν ειναι στον χαρκτηρα να φοβαμαι, αφου παρω μετρα φυσικα ............τωρα διαβαζα ενα αρθρο , Αμερικης , που ανακαλυψαν , λεει, οτι ο ιος ειναι 3 φορες πιο μεταδοτικος , και μεταδιδεται και μεχρι 8 μετρα , οχι τα 2 που ελεγαν .......βεβαια πολλα θα ειπωθουν , παντως ειναι να φοβασαι .....
> ο Θεος να βαλει το χερι του .......
> οντως , Τζωρτζ , αλλαξα πολλακις το ποστ μου , αλλαζω γνωμες ευκολα !


Παν μέτρων αρίστων δεν έλεγαν ???
Όλοι πρέπει να φοβόμαστε και να περνούμε μέτρα προφύλαξης τόσο όσο ,ωστε να μην βάζουμε σε κίνδυνο ούτε τον ευατο μας ούτε τους γύρω μας !
Και όπως είπες και εσύ μόνο ο Θεός θα μας προστατεύσει απ'όλο αυτό !

----------


## Macgyver

> Γειά σου φίλε μου. Να γράφεις αυτά που σκέφτεσαι και νιώθεις..
> Είμαστε σε μια κατάσταση που δεν έχουμε πολλές επιλογές. Πρέπει να προστστευτουμε και να προστατεψουμε τους γύρω μας. Είτε κολλάμε στα 2 μέτρα, είτε στα 8..


Θα συμφωνησω με σενα , για μενα δεν μενοιαζει, αλλα για τους δυο υπερηλικες γονεις μου , με νοιαζει ....αν κι ειναι υγιεστατοι .......με mentally και phusically .......αν μη τι αλλο θα μου κληροδοτησουν καλα γονιδια .....

----------


## Macgyver

> Παν μέτρων αρίστων δεν έλεγαν ???
> Όλοι πρέπει να φοβόμαστε και να περνούμε μέτρα προφύλαξης τόσο όσο ,ωστε να μην βάζουμε σε κίνδυνο ούτε τον ευατο μας ούτε τους γύρω μας !
> Και όπως είπες και εσύ μόνο ο Θεός θα μας προστατεύσει απ'όλο αυτό !


Πολυ μαρεσεις ntinti .........εχεις μια σφαιρικη αποψη των πραματων ......σε βρισκω πολυ σωστη ......

----------


## Antonis8

> Εχω περασει κι εγω τετοια φαση. Εισαι πολυ εθισμενος στο διαδικτυο. Θα σου κανει πολυ καλο να ξεκοψεις απο το συγκεκριμενο φορουμ. Κρατα μια επαφη με email ή social media με μερικα ατομα, και ανοιξε τα φτερα σου προς αλλους οριζοντες. Να επιστρεψεις μονο οταν δεν θα τους εχεις αναγκη.




Έστειλα στην κοπέλα (με το φλερτ) μέιλ που εξηγώ τη θέση μου και γιατί όλο αυτό ήταν άδικο και δεν μου απάντησε. Στο μέσιντζερ δεν δέχτηκε το αίτημα μου. Και το κακό είναι ότι όλα τα μέλη σχεδόν έχουν το μέιλ μου που δεν μπορώ να το διαγράψω δυστυχώς γιατί το χρειάζομαι γιατί είναι συνδεδεμένο με το one drive και είμαι σίγουρος ότι σε καμιά πενταριά μήνες που θα έχουν βαρέσει μύγες μέσα εκεί , θα μου στείλει κάποιο μέλος "έλα, η διαχειρίστρια σε συγχωρεί αν θες μπορείς να μπεις" Δεν θέλω να έχουν αυτή τη δύναμη στις προσπωικές μου πληροφορίες, θέλω να αποκοπώ εντελώς. 

Έστειλα και σε ένα μέλος που ξέρω ότι ψήφισε κατά μου, γιατί όσο ήμουν μέσα τα πηγαίναμε μια χαρά, αλλά ακολούθησε την αγέλη, και της είπα ευχαριστώ που όσο ήμουν μεσα ποτέ δεν με ειρωνεύτηκες για την υγεία μου μπλα μπλα μπλα και της εξήγησα και αυτής την αδικία που μου έγινε και μου απάντησε απλώς "να είσαι καλά και να προσεχεις τον εαυτό σου" επί της ουσίας σαν να μου λέει "ναι ψήφισα να πάρεις πόδι, deal with it, να είσαι καλά" 

Με κάποια από τα μέλη, έχουμε ομάδα στο φβ, μαζί και με άλλα μέλη από το παλιό φόρουμ που έκλεισε και δεν γράφουν στο φόρουμ, μόνο στην ομάδα του φβ, και εκεί δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω, σε όσους είπα τι έγινε με υπερασπίστηκαν, αλλά παράλληλα δεν θέλω να βλέπω τους υπόλοιπους που είναι και στο φόρουμ, γιατί μου χαλάνε την ψυχολογία, άρα θα βγω και από κει. Και το μπλοκ δεν είναι επιλογή γιατί η μία είναι διαχειρίστρια στην ομάδα στο φβ. Η διαχειρίστρια του φόρουμ ήταν στην ομάδα του φβ, αλλά τσακώθηκε άγρια πριν δυο χρόνια και βγήκε. 

Δεν είναι τόσο ο εθισμός και η συνήθεια. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ακόμα κάποιες φορές έχω πάει να ανοίξει μηχανικά την καρτέλα. Αλλά περισσότερο με πειράζει ο τρόπος. Ήθελα εδώ και καιρό να ξεκόψω, αλλά γιατί έπρεπε να γίνει τόσο άσχημα; Να με διώξει; Και η διαχειρίστρια είναι γενικά ένα πολύ άχρωμο άτομο, μου το έπαιζε φίλη και ξαφνικά μου πετάει όλες αυτές τις χοντράδες. Και δεν θέλω μελλοντικά, όταν εμένα θα μου έχει περάσει ο θυμός, γιατί είμαι άνθρωπος που δεν κρατάει μνησικακία, να έχουν το θράσος να με ξανακαλέσουν. Φοβάμαι ότι θα δεχτώ και δεν θέλω να έχουν αυτή τη δύναμη πάνω μου. 

Με έκαναν να φαίνομαι σαν ένας τρελός παρίας. Και όλοι ξέρουν πόσο δύσκολα περνάω. Και ειδικά αυτή την περίοδο με τον ιό, πρέπει να είναι κάποιος πολύ αδίστακτος για να φερθεί έτσι. 

Για την κοπέλα με το φλερτ που σου λέω, έχω κάνει πολλά, είχαμε μαλώσει κάποιες φορές, και εκείνη και εγώ έχω φερθεί κι εγώ άσχημα απέναντι της, πάντα όμως τα βρίσκαμε και την έχω στηρίξει και πολύ. Μένει εξωτερικό και της έστελνα συνέχεια πακέτα με δώρα, με ντεπόν, δεν περίμενα ποτέ ότι θα ψήφιζε να φύγω για πάντα. 

Και δεν έχουν καμία αυτογνωσία. Ένα άτομο μίλησε και είπε τα πράγματα όπως έχουν (ότι δηλαδή αυτοί είχαν την άσχημη συμπεριφορά) και φυσικά το αγνόησαν.

----------


## Ορέστης

Πολλους τσακωμους ακουω. Ολες γυναικες ειναι τα μελη;

Ενταξει μην τους κρινεις μονο απο την αδικια που σου εκαναν. Ξεχασε το λιγο καιρο. Ή θυμισου την ρηση του μεγιστου φιλοσοφου Διογενη οταν τον καταδικασαν σε εξορια: "Και εγω τους καταδικασα να μεινουν εκει".

Τωρα με την καραντινα να περιμενεις περισσοτερες μαλακιες απ τους ανθρωπους, οχι λιγοτερες. Ειμαστε στην τσιτα. Εγω ευτυχως βλεπω την καθηγητρια μου στο σκαιπ που μας στηριζει ψυχολογικα. Ειναι δικαιος ανθρωπος που αναγνωριζει την προσπαθεια. 

Νιωθω οτι θες να πεις κατι παταπανω για την κοπελα. Ποσο καιρο γνωριζεστε;

Το πιο σημαντικο: Θα γυρισεις οποτε γουσταρεις εσυ και αν γουσταρεις! Δεν εχουν καμια δυναμη. 
(Εγω χωρις να τους ξερω τους ψιλοβαρεθηκα ηδη ρε φιλε! Λολ!)

----------


## Antonis8

> Πολλους τσακωμους ακουω. Ολες γυναικες ειναι τα μελη;
> 
> Ενταξει μην τους κρινεις μονο απο την αδικια που σου εκαναν. Ξεχασε το λιγο καιρο. Ή θυμισου την ρηση του μεγιστου φιλοσοφου Διογενη οταν τον καταδικασαν σε εξορια: "Και εγω τους καταδικασα να μεινουν εκει".
> 
> Τωρα με την καραντινα να περιμενεις περισσοτερες μαλακιες απ τους ανθρωπους, οχι λιγοτερες. Ειμαστε στην τσιτα. Εγω ευτυχως βλεπω την καθηγητρια μου στο σκαιπ που μας στηριζει ψυχολογικα. Ειναι δικαιος ανθρωπος που αναγνωριζει την προσπαθεια. 
> 
> Νιωθω οτι θες να πεις κατι παταπανω για την κοπελα. Ποσο καιρο γνωριζεστε;
> 
> Το πιο σημαντικο: Θα γυρισεις οποτε γουσταρεις εσυ και αν γουσταρεις! Δεν εχουν καμια δυναμη. 
> (Εγω χωρις να τους ξερω τους ψιλοβαρεθηκα ηδη ρε φιλε! Λολ!)


Ναι, δύο άντρες είχε μόνο εκτός από μένα και έφυγαν και αυτοί στην πορεία.

Απο τότε που μπήκα στο φόρουμ πριν εννιά χρόνια έγραφε και αυτή και από πάντα υπήρχε ένα φλερτ ανάμεσα μας αλλά είχε σχέση,μετά είχα εγώ σχεση και μεναμε και μακριά, Ρόδο εγώ αυτή Θεσσαλονίκη τότε. Πριν δύο χρόνια που μιλούσαμε πιο πολύ στο μεσιντζερ ,ήμασταν και οι δύο φρι, υπήρχε ένα πιο έντονο φλερτ και κανονίσαμε να βρεθούμε. Ταξίδεψα εγώ από Ρόδο Θεσσαλονίκη για μια μέρα για να βγούμε για φαγητό. Ήταν τα γενέθλιά της,της είχα πάρει και ένα κολιέ. Από τις φωτογραφίες νομίζω ότι της άρεσα, γιατί πάντα μου ζητούσε σελφι μου, αλλά από κοντά δεν πήγαν τόσο καλά τα πράγματα. Δεν είμαι πολύ ψηλός και δεν της άρεσε αυτό, παρόλο που είμαι εμφανίσιμος. Τότε δεν μου το είπε ότι είχε θέμα με αυτό,το είπε πρόσφατα δημόσια στο φόρουμ οταν λέγαμε προτιμήσεις ερωτικές και εγω σχολίασα ότι όπως το περιγράφει είμαι σίγουρα ο τύπος της και εκείνη είπε ότι δεν της άρεσα λόγω του ύψους μου και θεώρησε πρέπον να το πει δημόσια αυτό για να με μειώσει. Τεσπά, η αλήθεια είναι ότι όταν βρεθήκαμε δεν φερθηκα καλά, από το άγχος μου μέθυσα με το κρασί και γενικά δεν πήγε καλά η συνάντηση παρόλο που υπήρχε χημεία. Ε μετα έπιασε δουλειά στο εξωτερικό,έμπλεξε και με έναν εκεί από τη χώρα και δεν έχουμε ξαναβρεθεί. Της είχα στείλει δώρα, πακέτα, ανθοδέσμες. Της είχα γράψει και δύο γράμματα. Στην αρχή ήταν δεκτική,μετά μάλλον κουράστηκε από το ενδιαφέρον μου. 
Και πριν δύο μήνες,όταν μου είχαν επιτεθεί άλλα μέλη όταν είχα κρίση πανικού και μου έλεγαν ντροπή μου που πήγα στο νοσοκομείο να κάνω καρδιογράφημα γιατί πήρα τη σειρά λέει από άλλον που έπρεπε όντως να κάνει καρδιογράφημα (ο,τι να 'ναι, οποτε έχω πάει στα επείγοντα μου φέρονται σαν το σκυλί και περιμένω ένα τρίωρο για να με εξετάσουν,όχι να κλέψω και σειρά από σοβαρό περιστατικό), πετάχτηκε και αυτή και είπε ότι έχω γίνει κουραστικός,ότι γράφω συνέχεια για την πίεση μου,ότι είναι όλα στο κεφάλι μου και γενικά χοντράδες. Από τότε μαλώσαμε και δεν μιλούσαμε. Μέχρι που έγινε αυτό το θέμα και αρχικά με υπερασπίστηκε αλλά μετά άλλαξε γνώμη από ότι φαίνεται. Και ένας λόγος που νευρίασα με το μπαν είναι πως επειδή γενικά είναι κοινωνική κοπέλα, αυτό το διάστημα είναι όλο στο σπίτι αναγκαστικά και γραφει στο φόρουμ και είχαμε αρχίσει να μιλάμε πάλι,ήταν ευκαιρία να φτιάξουμε το κλίμα ανάμεσα μας,μέχρι που έγινε όλο αυτό το βλακωδες θέμα.

Ναι,έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό. Και σίγουρα μακροπρόθεσμα το πλήγμα θα είναι δικό τους γιατί δεν έχουν μείνει πια 
πολλά μέλη και θα είναι βαρετό να γράφουν. 
Μπλοκαρα τα μέιλ τους πάντως και βάζω στόχο ένα χρόνο τουλάχιστον να μην επικοινωνήσω με κανέναν τους. Αύριο θα βγω και από την άλλη ομάδα. Είναι σίγουρα μια μορφή εθισμού και το χρωστάω στον εαυτό μου να το κλείσω αυτό το κομμάτι. Στην κοπέλα έστειλα, εφόσον δεν δέχτηκε το αίτημα,την μπλοκαρα. Έχει το κινητό μου, αν ποτέ θέλει όντως να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου, μπορεί. Αλλιώς καλύτερα έτσι. Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν θα οδηγούσε πουθενα.

----------


## Ορέστης

Κοιτα, εγω ενα ραντεβου (εντος εισαγωγικων, εξοδο πιο σωστα), εχω βγει με γυναικα, οποτε δε μπορω να συμβουλευσω. Πολλα μπορει να πανε στραβα και να μην καταλαβεις ποτε τι ηταν. Τζαμπα κουραζεις το μυαλο σου. Γενικα νομιζω τους αρεσει να διασκεδαζουν και ειναι πιο ακομπλεξαριστες απο εμας τους αντρες, ειδικα αν μιλαμε για νεες κοπελες. Απο εκει και περα η καθε μια εννοειται ειναι διαφορετικη.

Καλα γελοια τα σχολια για την κριση πανικου, αλλα ετσι σκεφτονται και επαγγελματιες υγειας, που θα επρεπε να γνωριζουν οτι ειναι μια κατασταση που ο ανθρωπος χανει τον ελεγχο. Νομιζουν οτι πηγαινουμε για βολτα και οτι φταιμε εμεις οι ''αρρωστοφοβικοι'' για τον φορτο εργασιας τους. Η κακομεταχειριση ειναι εσκεμμενη. Στο νοσοκομειο Ελπις μια φορα, μου ειπαν δηθεν οτι εχασαν τα αποτελεσματα των εξετασεων μου (αφου με αφησαν να περιμενω ολη νυχτα, εξυπηρετωντας ατομα που ηρθαν μετα απο εμενα και δεν ειχαν τιποτα - αλλιως αντιμετωπιζουν τα συμπαθητικο ζευγαρακι - αλλιως τον μοναχικο ανδρα: μου το ειπε η νοσοκομα, ''υπαρχουν πολλοι μοναχικοι ανθρωποι και αυτο δεν ειναι καλο για την κοινωνια''. Εννοουσε για τη δουλεια της φυσικα, οχι για την κοινωνια), αφου λοιπον μου ειπαν οτι εχασαν τα αποτελεσματα, νομιζαν οτι θα με φοβησουν λεγοντας μου ''ελατε να σας τσιμπησουμε αλλη μια φορα'' - ε αρρωστοφοβικος ειναι αυτος, δε θα φοβαται τις ενεσεις; Και λιγο πριν με ''τσιμπησουν'' μού ειπαν ''ααα τις βρηκαμε!''. Γελοιες κυριουλες!

Ενυγουευ, οσο τα σκεφτεται κανεις...

Ενταξει μωρε χεστα τα μπλοκ... το μπλοκ δε δειχνει αδιαφορια αλλα πικρια και θυμο. Ειναι σαν να θες να τιμωρησεις τον αλλο. Πρεπει να υπερβεις αυτα τα συναισθηματα, να κατακτησεις τη φωτιση... Ειναι το challenge που αντιμετωπιζεις αυτη τη στιγμη στη ζωη σου. Πρεπει να υπερβεις τις καταστασεις, να μη σε αγγιζει η ανησυχια, να υπεριπτασαι πανω απο τα ανθρωπινα παθη. Δεν ξερω αν με καταλαβαινεις. Παρε βαθιες ανασες, ασε ολα τα αρνητικα αισθηματα να αδειασουν απο μεσα σου σαν νερο απο τρυπιο δοχειο και επικεντρωσου μονο στο τωρα. Μονο στο τωρα.
Η απωλεια αυτου που αγαπαμε ειναι χειροτερη και απο τη μοναξια. Αλλα... Μαζι με αυτο το ωραιο που γνωρισες και εχασες, σκεψου ποσα ωραια εχασες επειδη δεν τα γνωρισες ποτε, και που θα σου ελειπαν το ιδιο αν τα ειχες γνωρισει.

9 χρονια ειναι πολλα, υπαρχουν κι αλλες κοπελες που θα μπορουσαν να σου δωσουν ο,τι ονειρευεσαι. Δεν εκανες μια δοκιμη, δεν τους εδωσες ευκαιρια να δειξουν τι ομορφο εχουν μεσα τους.


υ.γ. Κανω κι εγω μια μαχη να εφαρμοσω αυτα που γραφω. Δε θελω να σκεφτομαι πια ''που μπορει να οδηγησει αυτο'' - δε μου βγηκε σε καλο. Θελω να με οδηγησει το συννεφο οπου θελει αυτο, γιατι ξερει πιο καλα το ''ειναι'' μου, περα απο τους εγωισμους, τις ανασφαλειες, και τις παγιδες της σκεψης. Το μυαλο μας Αντωνη - ολων των ανθρωπων - μας το εχουν διαστρεβλωσει. Γενναει εναν φοβο και τον μεταμφιεζει με τον πιο περιτεχνο τροπο. Οσο πιο εξυπνος εισαι, τοσο περισσοτερο πειστικη γινεται η μεταμφιεση. Ζουμε μεσα σε ενα θεατρικο εργο που γραφουμε real-time μονοι μας.

----------


## Antonis8

Και μένα πάντα με άφηναν να περιμένω επίτηδες. Και δεν είχα όλες τις φορές κρίση πανικού, κάποιες φορές πήγα με αλλεργική αντίδραση. Όταν ήμουν έφηβος είχα πάρει χάπια να αυτοκτονήσω, τότε μου είχαν δώσει σημασία, νοσηλευτηκα και τέσσερις μέρες. Αλλά θυμάμαι ότι τους λαδωνε η οικογένεια μου. Οι νοσοκόμες ήταν πολύ ευγενικές μαζί μου. Ήμουν και μικρός τότε βέβαια. 
Πολλοί πάνε με αμελητέα συμπτώματα που ανήκουν στα τακτικά ιατρεία και δεν τους λένε τίποτα. Άλλο όπως λες το ζευγαράκι για αυτούς που πάει για την ουρολοίμωξη της κοπέλας επειδή δεν χρησιμοποιούν προφύλαξη, άλλο ο μοναχικός. Πιο δικαιολογημένο είναι όμως να πάω εγώ με την ταχυκαρδία, πάρα η κοπέλα που θα μπορούσε να έχει πάει στα τακτικά ή στον γυναικολόγο της. 

Μου τη λέγαν επειδή δεν ξεκινούσα τα αντικαταθλιπτικά. Πιστεύουν ότι η ψυχική νόσος είναι κάτι που φεύγει με ενα χάπι. Ψυχική νοσο είχα ανέκαθεν,μπορεί να μην θέλω να γίνω "φυσιολογικός", περισσότερο τους ενοχλούσαν οι απόψεις μου και το γεγονός ότι είμαι ισχυρογνώμον και έχω επιχειρήματα που δεν μπορούν να καταρρίψουν αυτοί που είναι οι "λογικοί". Λες και οι δικές τους ζωές είναι τέλειες.
Και μετά "μα γιατί αντιδράς έτσι που σε ειρωνευτηκαμε; Για το καλό σου το κάνουμε γιατί με το καλό δεν καταλαβαίνεις". Έτσι νιώθουν καλύτερα με τον εαυτό τους,δικαιολογούν την σκληρότητα τους με την επίφαση μιας υποτιθέμενης καλοσύνης. Και οκ, όντως μια δυο φορές να μου τα πουν έτσι,το δέχτηκα ήρεμα,αλλά τους έγινε συνήθεια να με ειρωνεύονται και ειδικά εκείνη την ημέρα ήμουν με κρίση πανικού,μπήκα να χαλαρώσω στο φόρουμ και μου επιτέθηκαν, το έβρισκαν κωμικό.Και κανείς δεν παραδέχτηκε την χοντράδα, είμαι ο μόνος τελικά που αναγνωρίζει τα λάθη του.

Είμαι πολύ χάλια σήμερα. Έχω δύσπνοια και ταχυπαλμια. Κούραση. Δεν τρώω πολύ και παίρνω τόσα χάπια (παίρνω ακόμα και την αντιβίωση) Είχα κόψει το ζαναξ αλλά τις τελευταίες δυο μέρες με όσα έγιναν το ξαναπαιρνω το βράδυ για να κοιμάμαι. 

Το μπλοκ έχεις δίκιο, δείχνει θυμό, εντέλει κατέβασα όλο το προφίλ μου στο φβ, τα διέγραψα όλα, δεν θα έχουν τρόπο να με ξαναενοχλησουν αν και έχουν τη διεύθυνση του σπιτιού μου,ξέρουν το όνομα μου,ξέρουν το ξενοδοχείο της οικογένειας μου. Μετανιώνω που έδωσα τόσα στοιχεία μου. Αλλά δεν θα ασχοληθώ άλλο.

----------


## Ορέστης

Νταξει μωρε, μπαινε εδω να λεμε καμια μαλακια να χαλαρωνουμε. Εχει αρκετα ατομα με ωραιες αποψεις. Δεν γραφουν πολυ συχνα. Αυτο ομως μπορει να ειναι και καλο. Τα φορουμ δεν πρεπει να ειναι υποκαταστατα. Φροντισε το σωμα σου, να καθεσαι λιγο στον ηλιο, κανε ο, τι ασκηση ή εργασια/μαστορεμα με τα χερια μπορεις και... δεν ξερω τι αλλο τωρα με τον κωλοιο που μας γαμαει τη ζωη... Εμενα η κοπελα που μιλουσα μου ειπε σαν δικαιολογια για να μην ξαναβγουμε οτι φοβοταν τον ιο. Μπορει να ελεγε και αληθεια, ξερω γω; Μπορει επειδη της ειπα οτι ειχα πονολαιμο να φοβηθηκε οτι τον ειχα ηδη... Τι να πω πια, δεν ξερω τιποτα. Καλα κανουν μου φαινεται οι σχιζοφρενεις και πιστευουν σε θεωριες συνωμοσιας...

Εμενα με πιανουν κατι σπασμοι μυικοι απο κακο υπνο αγχος και καφεδες που αρχισει να πινω.


Υ. Γ. Κοιτα και το ομε, μπαινουν καραντινογκομενακια. Εγω ντρεπομαι να τους μιλησω.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sonia

Καλησπέρα,
Ορέστη πάνω σε τι θες να σου αναλύσω τις απόψεις μου; Στην ιντερνετική παρουσία και τις όποιες σχέσεις αναπτύσσονται ή την φιλία γενικά;
Διότι έχετε γράψει πολλά και δεν σας προλαβαίνω λολ

----------


## Ορέστης

> Καλησπέρα,
> Ορέστη πάνω σε τι θες να σου αναλύσω τις απόψεις μου; Στην ιντερνετική παρουσία και τις όποιες σχέσεις αναπτύσσονται ή την φιλία γενικά;
> Διότι έχετε γράψει πολλά και δεν σας προλαβαίνω λολ


Επειδη ειχες γραψει παλαιοτερα σχετικα με φιλιες γνωριμιες κλπ ηθελα, στο ποστ που σε ανεφερα, να ρωτησω τη γνωμη σου σχετικα με τη διαχειριση των σχεσεων μας με τους αλλους, για το πως μπορει καποιος να εχει εναν κοινωνικο κυκλο χωρις κουραζεται απο τις συναναστροφες και χωρις να χανει την προσωπικοτητα του.

----------


## Sonia

Η απάντηση στο να μην χάνεις την προσωπικότητά σου είναι νομίζω εύκολο. Έχεις τα όριά σου και δεν τα ξεπερνάς. Δεν υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη μλακία από αυτή που διαβάζω κατά καιρούς κι εδώ μέσα, "άλλαξα για να του αρέσω, άλλαξα για να την κρατήσω, είναι αντίθετο στον χαρακτήρα μου να κάνω το τάδε, αλλά το έκανα για το χατήρι του" και πάει λέγοντας. Τις όποιες αλλαγές τις κάνουμε για τον εαυτό μας, όχι για να είμαστε αρεστοί στους άλλους.

Τα υπόλοιπα έχουν σχέση ακριβώς με αυτό που έγραψα πιο πάνω. Όσο πιο καλά ξέρεις τον εαυτό σου και ανάλογα σε τι φάση βρίσκεσαι, ξέρεις συνήθως και τι ζητάς από τους άλλους και τι μπορείς να δώσεις και αξιολογείς την όποια σχέση σου , φιλική, κοινωνική, οτιδήποτε μέσα σε αυτά τα πλαίσια. Φυσικά κανείς δεν ξέρει πως μπορεί να βγει μία γνωριμία και αν αργότερα δεν θες κι εσύ κάτι παραπάνω ή διαφορετικό από αυτό που είχες στο μυαλό σου αρχικά. Άλλωστε δεν εξαρτάται από εσένα αλλά και από τον άλλο το τι προσδοκίες έχει, το αν θα ταιριάξετε, σε τι φάση τον βρίσκεις κτλ. Το να μπορείς να διαλέγεις πιο εύκολα ή να διακρίνεις κάποια πράγματα στους ανθρώπους γίνεται πιο εύκολο όσο πιο πολύ τρίβεσαι μέσα στις κοινωνία και στις φιλικές/κοινωνικές σχέσεις, αλλά και πάλι μπορεί να κάνεις πολύ λάθος και να πέσεις έξω, μέσα στο πρόγραμμα είναι κι αυτο.

Μακάρι να υπήρχαν οδηγίες χρήσης και να ήταν τόσο απλά τα πράγματα, αλλά οι ανθρώπινες σχέσεις είναι πολύπλοκες.

----------


## Ορέστης

Nομιζω οτι αν οι αλλοι εχουν χ ενδιαφεροντα και τροπο συμπεριφορας και εκφρασης, επηρεαζεσαι και εσυ χωρις να το θες στον τροπο που εκφραζεσαι και αναγκαστικα δε μπορεις να συζητησεις μαζι τους πραγματα που δεν τους ενδιαφερουν.

----------


## Sonia

Κοίτα, ένα λάθος που κάνουν πολλοί άνθρωποι είναι ότι θα πέσουν με τα μούτρα σε μια γνωριμία και θα προσπαθήσουν να την κάνουν να δουλέψει με το ζόρι ενώ δεν τραβάει και δεν βγαίνει αυθόρμητα. Μπορεί ας πούμε με κάποιον να έχετε κάποιο κοινό στοιχείο ή καλή επικοινωνία σε κάποιο επίπεδο, να είστε σε άλλο μήκος κύματος σε ένα άλλο. Σαφέστατα και μπορεί να γίνουν αμοιβαίες υποχωρήσεις ως ένα βαθμό, αλλά δεν θα αλλάξει εντελώς προσωπικότητα ούτε αυτός ούτε εσύ. Δηλαδή αν η συζήτηση δεν τραβάει με τίποτα, πόσο να ακούς πράγματα που δεν σε ενδιαφέρουν ή να ακούει ο άλλος; Το θέμα είναι να βρίσκεται αυθόρμητα κάποιος κοινός τόπος.

Τώρα αν επηρεάζεσαι από ερεθίσματα γύρω σου, μια φάση που περνάς, κάποια πρόσωπα, ως ένα βαθμό όλοι το παθαίνουμε, πόσο μάλλον από κάποιον με τον οποίο αλληλεπιδράμε συνεχώς. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα πάθουμε μετάλλαξη και αλλαγή προσωπικότητας όμως, οι άνθρωποι έχουν ένα πυρήνα, έχουν υπόσταση, δεν είναι ασπόνδυλα να αλλάζουν μορφή και να πλάθουν εμφάνιση με βάση εξωτερικούς παράγοντες. Εγώ έτσι το βλέπω.

----------


## Antonis8

Εγώ δεν θα έλεγα ότι χάνω την προσωπικότητά μου με μια γνωριμία, αλλά ίσως αποκτώ μερικές συνήθειες και χαρακτηριστικά της αγέλης που σχετίζομαι, τα ιδιοποιούμαι. Αλλά θεωρώ συνήθως τις φιλίες χάσιμο χρόνου. Στο διαδίκτυο είναι πιο εύκολο να βρεις άτομα με κοινά ενδιαφέροντα και να κάνεις πιο σφαιρικές συζητήσεις γιατί ο λόγος είναι γραπτός. Πριν αρχίσω να μπαίνω σε φόρουμ, όταν ήμουν πχ στα 19-20 και στο ίντερνετ έμπαινα κυρίως για να ακούω μουσική, θυμάμαι πως τις συζητήσεις φιλοσοφικού τύπου, προσπαθούσα να τις κάνω με την οικογένειά μου. Με φίλους ήταν πιο δύσκολο γιατί δεν είχαν το ίδιο μορφωτικό επίπεδο, οπότε συζητήσεις πχ περί αθείας, θα ήταν τύπου "πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει κάτι μέσα στα σύννεφα, όλα συμβαίνουν για κάποιο λόγο" και άλλες επιφανειακές τοποθετήσεις. Όταν άρχισα να γράφω στο φόρουμ, τότε είχε και πολύ παραπάνω κόσμο, είχα ενθουσιαστεί που μπορούσα να γράφω σεντόνια και κάποιοι να μου απαντάνε. Ούτε εκεί απαραίτητα είχαμε τις ίδιες γνώσεις, αλλά τουλάχιστον είχα το χώρο να εκφράσω τις απόψεις μου εκτενώς. Πριν το φόρουμ, κρατούσα ημερολόγιο. Κρατούσα για τουλάχιστον δέκα χρόνια καθημερινά ημερολόγιο. Εκεί μπορούσα να γράφω τις σκέψεις μου, αλλά ήξερα ότι δεν θα μεταδωθούν κάπου άμεσα. Το βιβλίο μου ήταν ένας τρόπος να μεταδώσω σκέψεις μου, αλλά ούτε η συγγραφή έχει πάντα αυτή την αμεσότητα, μέχρι να φτάσεις τα γραπτά σου σε ένα πιο ευρύ κοινό. 

Σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω κανάλι στο youtube, εκεί μπορεί να με δει και καμία, να αποκτήσω θαυμάστριες και να βρω και γκόμενα.

----------


## Antonis8

Επίσης, ενώ ξέρω ότι στο θέμα του αποκλεισμού μου εγώ το μόνο λαθος που έκανα ήταν το υπερανέλυσα με μέιλς και στο τέλος έχασα το δίκιο μου, αλλά αυτά που μου είπε αυτη η κατίνα, ότι είμαι τοξικός, ότι δεν δέχομαι τα λάθη μου (ενώ είμαι άνθρωπος που παραδέχεται τα λάθη του) με έβαλαν σε σκέψεις. Τα είπε για να με πληγώσει? (γιατί κι εγώ της είχα γράψει κάτι ανάλογο) ή όντως τα πιστεύει; Δίνω άραγε αυτή την εντύπωση; Ξέρω ότι δίνω την εντύπωση του ισχυρογνώμονα γιατί είμαι όντως, αλλά είμαι άνθρωπος που επιχειρηματολογεί, δεν λέω ποτέ κάτι στο φλου, δεν μου αρέσουν οι αερολογίες και το small talk εκτός κι αν είναι φλέρτ. 

Αλλά σκέφτομαι, δεν μπορεί ρε Αντώνη να τυχαίνουν όλα σε σένα, μήπως φταις εσύ τελικά; Με την οικογένεια μου δεν έχουμε καλές σχέσεις, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι φταίω εγώ, γεννήθηκα σε μια δυσλειτουργική οικογένεια, η μητέρα μου έχει σχιζοφρένεια, έχουν χωρίσει πολύ νωρίς με τον πατέρα μου, μεγάλωσα μαζί του και με τη μητριά μου, με την οποία αρχικά τα πηγαίναμε πολύ καλά, αλλά μετά οι σχέσιες μας χάλασαν και με μένα και με τις αδερφές μου. Μετά η θεία μου που έλεγε ότι είναι σαν μάνα μας, επίσης διέλυσε τις σχέσεις λόγω περιουσιακών. Φιλίες και σχέσεις σιγά σιγά χάθηκαν. Μόνο παιδικοί μου φίλοι με εκτιμάνε πολύ, στο πρόσφατο δικαστήριο με τις γάτες με στήριξαν ως μάρτυρες παιδικοί μου φίλοι. Αλλά σκέφτομαι και την υπόθεση με τους γείτονες, και εκεί διένεξη. Τι επιλογή είχα όμως εφόσον δηλητηρίασαν τα ζώα; Γιατί όμως είμαι πάντα στο κέντρο διενέξεων; Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω το μερίδιο ευθύνης που μου αναλογεί.

----------


## Ορέστης

Δεν ξερω αν αυτα που γραφεις στην πρωτη παραγραφο συνδεονται με αυτα που γραφεις στη δευτερη. Νομιζω οτι οντως εισαι ισχυρογνωμων και ισως τρως κολληματα. Κι εδω τσακωνοσουν με καποιο μελος θυμαμαι και εκανες αναφορες. Ειχα σχολιασει οτι δεν εδειξε αρκετη ευαισθησια με τον τροπο που σου μιλησε, αλλα αυτο δε σημαινε οτι προσπαθουσε επιτηδες να σε βλαψει (κατι τετοιο της ελεγες Αντωνη  :Stick Out Tongue: ) 

Ειναι σημαντικο που εχεις παιδικους φιλους που σε εκτιμουν. Πρεπει να τους δειχνεις κι εσυ την εκτιμηση σου. Οταν εκτιμας αυτα που εχεις τοτε ερχονται κι αλλα. Μεσα στα μικρα κρυβονται τα μεγαλα.

Αντωνη ας μην χανουμε το παρον. Κανε ενα στρημ και καλεσε τους φιλους σου να σε δουν. Ή παρε τους τηλεφωνο να ρωτησεις αν χρειαζονται τιποτα και αν ειναι καλα.

----------


## Antonis8

> Δεν ξερω αν αυτα που γραφεις στην πρωτη παραγραφο συνδεονται με αυτα που γραφεις στη δευτερη. Νομιζω οτι οντως εισαι ισχυρογνωμων και ισως τρως κολληματα. Κι εδω τσακωνοσουν με καποιο μελος θυμαμαι και εκανες αναφορες. Ειχα σχολιασει οτι δεν εδειξε αρκετη ευαισθησια με τον τροπο που σου μιλησε, αλλα αυτο δε σημαινε οτι προσπαθουσε επιτηδες να σε βλαψει (κατι τετοιο της ελεγες Αντωνη ) 
> 
> Ειναι σημαντικο που εχεις παιδικους φιλους που σε εκτιμουν. Πρεπει να τους δειχνεις κι εσυ την εκτιμηση σου. Οταν εκτιμας αυτα που εχεις τοτε ερχονται κι αλλα. Μεσα στα μικρα κρυβονται τα μεγαλα.
> 
> Αντωνη ας μην χανουμε το παρον. Κανε ενα στρημ και καλεσε τους φιλους σου να σε δουν. Ή παρε τους τηλεφωνο να ρωτησεις αν χρειαζονται τιποτα και αν ειναι καλα.



Δεν έχω κοντινούς φιλους, κρατάω απλώς επαφές με κάποιους, τύπου να πάμε μία στο τόσο για έναν καφέ. 


Ναι, το θυμάμαι αυτό που λες. Έγινε γιατί είχα απηυδίσει να μου λένε όλοι ότι όλα είναι άγχος. Ε δεν είναι. Κάτσε να δω αν θα βγάλω τη νύχτα, μπορεί ν έχω θρόμβωση.

----------


## Antonis8

Σκέφτομαι, όταν σε μερικά χρόνια θα διαγνωστώ με το αυτοάνοσο, θα ποστάρω τη διάγνωση μου παντού και θα νιώσω δικαιωμένος άραγε; Και αν εντέλει έχω κάτι ακόμα πιο σοβαρό τύπου κάποια λευχαιμία, και το μάθουν όλοι αυτοί που με κοροίδευαν είμαι σίγουρος πως και πάλι στο άγχος θα τα ρίξουν, θα πουν κάτι του στυλ " ο θεός να αναπαύσει την ψυχή του, δυστυχώς είχε πολύ άγχο,ς αυτό του τα δημιούργησε όλα". Δεν κερδίζεις πουθενά με τους ανθρώπους. 

Όταν είχα ξεκινήσει τα ζάναξ, μου έκαναν συστάσεις και για αυτό, σώνει και ντε να με βγάλουν εθισμένο και ότι τα παίρνω λέει σαν καραμέλες, ενώ ακολουθούσα τις οδηγίες του γιατρού μου και έπαιρνα ελάχιστη δόση. Στην ομεπραζόλη θα καταλήξω να εθιστώ, όχι στο ζάναξ.

----------


## Ορέστης

Εμεναμε ειχαν βγαλει τρελο οι γιατροι και τελικα αποδειχτηκε με ντοπλερ οτι ειχα φλεβικη ανεπαρκεια. Ε στον πουτσο τους τα λαμογια! Και να πηγαινα την επομενη μερα με τη γνωματευση, τους κινεζους θα εκαναν.

----------


## Antonis8

> Εμεναμε ειχαν βγαλει τρελο οι γιατροι και τελικα αποδειχτηκε με ντοπλερ οτι ειχα φλεβικη ανεπαρκεια. Ε στον πουτσο τους τα λαμογια! Και να πηγαινα την επομενη μερα με τη γνωματευση, τους κινεζους θα εκαναν.




Βιάζονται να χαρακτηρίσουν τα πάντα άγχος, είναι η καραμέλα της εποχής. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι απλώς είμαστε πιο οξύνοες και αντιλαμβανόμαστε καλύτερα τον οργανισμό μας.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Βιάζονται να χαρακτηρίσουν τα πάντα άγχος, είναι η καραμέλα της εποχής. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι απλώς είμαστε πιο οξύνοες και αντιλαμβανόμαστε καλύτερα τον οργανισμό μας.


Ρε συ πρηζονται τα ποδια μου και ειμαι ολη μερα ξαπλα για να το αντιμετωπισω. Σκεψου να εργαζομουν. Πού να εργαστω; Και αρνουνταν να τα κοιταξουν! Υπηρχε δολος φυσικα γιατι επαθα τη ζημια απο συναδελφους τους, απο σκιαγραφικο. Επρεπε να κανω μηνυσεις, να αποζημιωθω. Τρεμουν τα δικαστηρια οι γιατροι. Τα εβγαζα επι χρονια φωτογραφιες για να τεκμηριωσω τι συμβαινει. Το φανταζεσαι;

----------


## Sonia

> Εγώ δεν θα έλεγα ότι χάνω την προσωπικότητά μου με μια γνωριμία, αλλά ίσως αποκτώ μερικές συνήθειες και χαρακτηριστικά της αγέλης που σχετίζομαι, τα ιδιοποιούμαι. Αλλά θεωρώ συνήθως τις φιλίες χάσιμο χρόνου. Στο διαδίκτυο είναι πιο εύκολο να βρεις άτομα με κοινά ενδιαφέροντα και να κάνεις πιο σφαιρικές συζητήσεις γιατί ο λόγος είναι γραπτός. Πριν αρχίσω να μπαίνω σε φόρουμ, όταν ήμουν πχ στα 19-20 και στο ίντερνετ έμπαινα κυρίως για να ακούω μουσική, θυμάμαι πως τις συζητήσεις φιλοσοφικού τύπου, προσπαθούσα να τις κάνω με την οικογένειά μου. Με φίλους ήταν πιο δύσκολο γιατί δεν είχαν το ίδιο μορφωτικό επίπεδο, οπότε συζητήσεις πχ περί αθείας, θα ήταν τύπου "πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει κάτι μέσα στα σύννεφα, όλα συμβαίνουν για κάποιο λόγο" και άλλες επιφανειακές τοποθετήσεις. Όταν άρχισα να γράφω στο φόρουμ, τότε είχε και πολύ παραπάνω κόσμο, είχα ενθουσιαστεί που μπορούσα να γράφω σεντόνια και κάποιοι να μου απαντάνε. Ούτε εκεί απαραίτητα είχαμε τις ίδιες γνώσεις, αλλά τουλάχιστον είχα το χώρο να εκφράσω τις απόψεις μου εκτενώς. Πριν το φόρουμ, κρατούσα ημερολόγιο. Κρατούσα για τουλάχιστον δέκα χρόνια καθημερινά ημερολόγιο. Εκεί μπορούσα να γράφω τις σκέψεις μου, αλλά ήξερα ότι δεν θα μεταδωθούν κάπου άμεσα. Το βιβλίο μου ήταν ένας τρόπος να μεταδώσω σκέψεις μου, αλλά ούτε η συγγραφή έχει πάντα αυτή την αμεσότητα, μέχρι να φτάσεις τα γραπτά σου σε ένα πιο ευρύ κοινό. 
> 
> Σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω κανάλι στο youtube, εκεί μπορεί να με δει και καμία, να αποκτήσω θαυμάστριες και να βρω και γκόμενα.




Να σου πω Αντώνη κι εγώ ήμουν πάντα και είμαι πολύ επιλεκτική με τους ανθρώπους που κάνω παρέα και το πόσο "κοντά" θα τους αφήσω να έρθουν. Να σου πω ένα παράδειγμα, έχω μία ξαδέρφη πάρα πολύ έξυπνη κοπέλα κατά τα άλλα, παλιά είχαμε πάρα πολλά κοινά κι ακόμα έχουμε σε κάποιο βαθμό, κάναμε ωραίες συζητήσεις, αλλά επειδή εγώ δούλευα πολλά χρόνια σεζόν και κάποιους χειμώνες την κοπανούσα και στο εξωτερικό ενώ αυτή έμεινε μόνιμα στον τόπο καταγωγής μας, διαπίστωσα με τα χρόνια ότι έχει αρχίσει σε κάποια πράγματα και αποκτά πολύ χωριάτικες νοοτροπίες. Κάνει παρέα με κάτι άτομα πολύ στενόμυαλα με πολλά θέματα που πολύ συχνά ούτε στην ίδια φέρονται καλά και ζει κάποιες καμμένες καταστάσεις και έρχεται και μου τις λέει με νεύρα και παράπονο. Κι όταν της λέω να απομακρυνθεί η μόνιμη απάντηση είναι "Δεν έχουμε επιλογές εδώ, στο έχω ξαναπεί, αν δεν κάνω έτσι μόνη μου θα μείνω" . Στο μεταξύ της έχω εξηγήσει ότι χάνει ευκαιρίες να γνωρίσει και πιο νορμάλ κόσμο έτσι, αν την βλέπουν συνεχώς με τα κομπλεξικά σούργελα μαζί, τι γνώμη να σχηματίσει κι ο άλλος που δεν την ξέρει; Τα γράφω λιγάκι χύμα κι απλοϊκά τώρα, αλλά καταλαβαίνεις τι θέλω να πω.

Από την άλλη όμως έχω καταλήξει ότι καλά θα ήταν να βρίσκαμε το ιδανικό σε παρέες και να είχαμε κοινά ενδιαφέροντα και συζητήσεις σε υψηλό επίπεδο κτλ, αλλά ιδίως όταν μένεις και επαρχία κι όταν περνάνε και τα χρόνια, μπορεί να τύχει να σου κάτσει τέτοια γνωριμία αύριο, μπορεί να τύχει να μη σου κάτσει ποτέ. Είμαι από τους πρώτους που συμφωνώ να είσαι αυτάρκης και να την βρίσκεις και μόνος σου και να μην κρεμιέσαι από τους άλλους για να είσαι χαρούμενος, αλλά έχω καταλήξει ότι το να είσαι απόλυτος και να μην ρίχνεις κάποτε πότε λίγο νερό στο κρασί σου είναι λάθος. Εγώ τα άτομα με τα οποία αισθάνομαι σε ίδιο μήκος κύματος και έχουμε πολλά κοινά και τους θεωρώ πολύ στενούς μου φίλους, είναι σκορπισμένοι στους 5 ανέμους πλέον. Το να βρίσκεσαι λίγες φορές το χρόνο και να μιλάς από απόσταση, όπως και να το κάνεις δεν αναπληρώνει την ανθρώπινη επαφή. Ούτε σημαίνει ότι αν με κάποιον δεν συνεννοείσαι εντελώς, δεν μπορεί να έρθεις σε επαφή σε κάποιο επίπεδο. Δηλαδή μπορεί αν σου αρέσει να παίζεις σκάκι π.χ. να ανακαλύψεις ότι ο τάδε παίζει σκάκι κι αυτός και να παίζεις μια φορά την εβδομάδα μαζί του κι ας μην ταιριάζετε να του λες τα εσώψυχα σου. Με άλλον μπορεί να αισθάνεσαι πιο άνετα να συζητήσεις τα γκομενικά σου ή ένα οικογενειακό πρόβλημα κι ας είσαι τύπος π.χ. που θες να βγεις για ποτάρες κι ο άλλος είναι οικογενειάρχης και κοιμάται από τις 10. Με άλλον μπορεί να βγαίνεις για ποτάρες και να καβλαντίζεις τριγύρω κι ας μην έχει τη μόρφωση να αναλύεις πιο βαθιά θέματα. Με κάποιο συνάδελφο μπορεί να βγαίνεις μία στο τόσο για καφέ και να λες κυρίως τα της δουλειάς. Το κόλπο είναι ότι ταιριάζετε εκεί κι εκεί και το ξέρεις και ανοίγεσαι ως εκεί, δεν θα ξοδεύεις όλο τον χρόνο σου με το τάδε βούρλο από τη δουλειά απλά επειδή δεν έχεις άλλες παρέες ας πούμε. Κάνεις σαφές το ως που φτάνει η σχέση σας και πόσο ανοίγεσαι και θες να ανοιχτεί και ο άλλος, βάζεις όρια και αν τα δέχεται κι ο άλλος και τα βρίσκετε, όλα καλά. Καμια φορά μπορεί να εκπλαγείς από το πως σε κάποιο βαθμό συνεννοείσαι με άτομα που δεν τους το 'χες αν τους δώσεις μία ευκαιρία.

Όπως και ότι και να λες, στα φορουμ όσα χρόνια και να μιλάς με τον άλλον, δεν τον ξέρεις πραγματικά. Εδώ δεν ξέρεις πλευρές της προσωπικότητας του άλλου που μπορεί να τον συναναστρέφεσαι στην πραγματική ζωή χρόνια, πόσο μάλλον να ξέρεις κάποιον μέσω ίντερνετ που μπορεί να έχει υιοθετήσει ένα συγκεκριμένο προφίλ και τρόπο επικοινωνίας ο οποίος δεν ξέρεις κατά πόσο τον εκφράζει σαν άτομο. Μπορεί να νομίζεις ότι μιλάς με την 40χρονη επιχειρηματία που σπούδασε διοίκηση επιχειρήσεων και έχει την super duper ουάου κοινωνική ζωή και στην πραγματικότητα να είναι μια 50χρονη ψιλικατζού που με το ζόρι έβγαλε κάποιο κουτσοΙΕΚ και η κοινωνική της ζωή είναι ένα ποτό το Σάββατο με την αδερφή της την Μαριγώ (δεν το λέω υποτιμητικά, το λέω για την ψεύτικη εντύπωση που μπορεί να αποκομίσεις από τη δικτυακή του παρουσία, είτε την έχει σκόπιμα καλλιεργήσει ο άλλος, είτε όχι). Μπορεί κάποιος να πετάει κάποιες ευγενικές κουβέντες και κατά τα άλλα να κάνει τη ζωή του και να μην δίνει πολύ σημασία κι εσύ να το παίρνεις αλλιώς και να επενδύεις συναισθηματικά και να έχεις απαιτήσεις απλά επειδή ξοδέψατε κάποιον χρόνο σε ένα site, ενώ ο άλλος δεν το βλέπει έτσι.

Συνεπώς για εμένα, τα φόρουμ πάντα κάτι σου προσφέρουν και σε γνώσεις και σε πληροφορίες και σε κοινωνικές δεξιότητες και σε πολλά άλλα πράγματα ως ένα βαθμό αλλά την πραγματική ζωή δεν την αντικαθιστούν με τίποτα και δεν επενδύω υπερβολικά σε αυτά. Και το λέω συμμετέχοντας κατά καιρούς σε διάφορα φόρουμ τουλάχιστον 20 χρόνια.

----------


## elis

sonia με ειδεσ μηπωσ εγω ειμαι ο μπαρμπασ απο το χωριο

----------


## ntinti

> Να σου πω Αντώνη κι εγώ ήμουν πάντα και είμαι πολύ επιλεκτική με τους ανθρώπους που κάνω παρέα και το πόσο "κοντά" θα τους αφήσω να έρθουν. Να σου πω ένα παράδειγμα, έχω μία ξαδέρφη πάρα πολύ έξυπνη κοπέλα κατά τα άλλα, παλιά είχαμε πάρα πολλά κοινά κι ακόμα έχουμε σε κάποιο βαθμό, κάναμε ωραίες συζητήσεις, αλλά επειδή εγώ δούλευα πολλά χρόνια σεζόν και κάποιους χειμώνες την κοπανούσα και στο εξωτερικό ενώ αυτή έμεινε μόνιμα στον τόπο καταγωγής μας, διαπίστωσα με τα χρόνια ότι έχει αρχίσει σε κάποια πράγματα και αποκτά πολύ χωριάτικες νοοτροπίες. Κάνει παρέα με κάτι άτομα πολύ στενόμυαλα με πολλά θέματα που πολύ συχνά ούτε στην ίδια φέρονται καλά και ζει κάποιες καμμένες καταστάσεις και έρχεται και μου τις λέει με νεύρα και παράπονο. Κι όταν της λέω να απομακρυνθεί η μόνιμη απάντηση είναι "Δεν έχουμε επιλογές εδώ, στο έχω ξαναπεί, αν δεν κάνω έτσι μόνη μου θα μείνω" . Στο μεταξύ της έχω εξηγήσει ότι χάνει ευκαιρίες να γνωρίσει και πιο νορμάλ κόσμο έτσι, αν την βλέπουν συνεχώς με τα κομπλεξικά σούργελα μαζί, τι γνώμη να σχηματίσει κι ο άλλος που δεν την ξέρει; Τα γράφω λιγάκι χύμα κι απλοϊκά τώρα, αλλά καταλαβαίνεις τι θέλω να πω.
> 
> Από την άλλη όμως έχω καταλήξει ότι καλά θα ήταν να βρίσκαμε το ιδανικό σε παρέες και να είχαμε κοινά ενδιαφέροντα και συζητήσεις σε υψηλό επίπεδο κτλ, αλλά ιδίως όταν μένεις και επαρχία κι όταν περνάνε και τα χρόνια, μπορεί να τύχει να σου κάτσει τέτοια γνωριμία αύριο, μπορεί να τύχει να μη σου κάτσει ποτέ. Είμαι από τους πρώτους που συμφωνώ να είσαι αυτάρκης και να την βρίσκεις και μόνος σου και να μην κρεμιέσαι από τους άλλους για να είσαι χαρούμενος, αλλά έχω καταλήξει ότι το να είσαι απόλυτος και να μην ρίχνεις κάποτε πότε λίγο νερό στο κρασί σου είναι λάθος. Εγώ τα άτομα με τα οποία αισθάνομαι σε ίδιο μήκος κύματος και έχουμε πολλά κοινά και τους θεωρώ πολύ στενούς μου φίλους, είναι σκορπισμένοι στους 5 ανέμους πλέον. Το να βρίσκεσαι λίγες φορές το χρόνο και να μιλάς από απόσταση, όπως και να το κάνεις δεν αναπληρώνει την ανθρώπινη επαφή. Ούτε σημαίνει ότι αν με κάποιον δεν συνεννοείσαι εντελώς, δεν μπορεί να έρθεις σε επαφή σε κάποιο επίπεδο. Δηλαδή μπορεί αν σου αρέσει να παίζεις σκάκι π.χ. να ανακαλύψεις ότι ο τάδε παίζει σκάκι κι αυτός και να παίζεις μια φορά την εβδομάδα μαζί του κι ας μην ταιριάζετε να του λες τα εσώψυχα σου. Με άλλον μπορεί να αισθάνεσαι πιο άνετα να συζητήσεις τα γκομενικά σου ή ένα οικογενειακό πρόβλημα κι ας είσαι τύπος π.χ. που θες να βγεις για ποτάρες κι ο άλλος είναι οικογενειάρχης και κοιμάται από τις 10. Με άλλον μπορεί να βγαίνεις για ποτάρες και να καβλαντίζεις τριγύρω κι ας μην έχει τη μόρφωση να αναλύεις πιο βαθιά θέματα. Με κάποιο συνάδελφο μπορεί να βγαίνεις μία στο τόσο για καφέ και να λες κυρίως τα της δουλειάς. Το κόλπο είναι ότι ταιριάζετε εκεί κι εκεί και το ξέρεις και ανοίγεσαι ως εκεί, δεν θα ξοδεύεις όλο τον χρόνο σου με το τάδε βούρλο από τη δουλειά απλά επειδή δεν έχεις άλλες παρέες ας πούμε. Κάνεις σαφές το ως που φτάνει η σχέση σας και πόσο ανοίγεσαι και θες να ανοιχτεί και ο άλλος, βάζεις όρια και αν τα δέχεται κι ο άλλος και τα βρίσκετε, όλα καλά. Καμια φορά μπορεί να εκπλαγείς από το πως σε κάποιο βαθμό συνεννοείσαι με άτομα που δεν τους το 'χες αν τους δώσεις μία ευκαιρία.
> 
> Όπως και ότι και να λες, στα φορουμ όσα χρόνια και να μιλάς με τον άλλον, δεν τον ξέρεις πραγματικά. Εδώ δεν ξέρεις πλευρές της προσωπικότητας του άλλου που μπορεί να τον συναναστρέφεσαι στην πραγματική ζωή χρόνια, πόσο μάλλον να ξέρεις κάποιον μέσω ίντερνετ που μπορεί να έχει υιοθετήσει ένα συγκεκριμένο προφίλ και τρόπο επικοινωνίας ο οποίος δεν ξέρεις κατά πόσο τον εκφράζει σαν άτομο. Μπορεί να νομίζεις ότι μιλάς με την 40χρονη επιχειρηματία που σπούδασε διοίκηση επιχειρήσεων και έχει την super duper ουάου κοινωνική ζωή και στην πραγματικότητα να είναι μια 50χρονη ψιλικατζού που με το ζόρι έβγαλε κάποιο κουτσοΙΕΚ και η κοινωνική της ζωή είναι ένα ποτό το Σάββατο με την αδερφή της την Μαριγώ (δεν το λέω υποτιμητικά, το λέω για την ψεύτικη εντύπωση που μπορεί να αποκομίσεις από τη δικτυακή του παρουσία, είτε την έχει σκόπιμα καλλιεργήσει ο άλλος, είτε όχι). Μπορεί κάποιος να πετάει κάποιες ευγενικές κουβέντες και κατά τα άλλα να κάνει τη ζωή του και να μην δίνει πολύ σημασία κι εσύ να το παίρνεις αλλιώς και να επενδύεις συναισθηματικά και να έχεις απαιτήσεις απλά επειδή ξοδέψατε κάποιον χρόνο σε ένα site, ενώ ο άλλος δεν το βλέπει έτσι.
> 
> Συνεπώς για εμένα, τα φόρουμ πάντα κάτι σου προσφέρουν και σε γνώσεις και σε πληροφορίες και σε κοινωνικές δεξιότητες και σε πολλά άλλα πράγματα ως ένα βαθμό αλλά την πραγματική ζωή δεν την αντικαθιστούν με τίποτα και δεν επενδύω υπερβολικά σε αυτά. Και το λέω συμμετέχοντας κατά καιρούς σε διάφορα φόρουμ τουλάχιστον 20 χρόνια.


Εγώ Σονια μου παντως τις πιο αξιόλογες κουβέντες στην ζωή μου τις έχω κάνει με ανθρώπους του τύπου που λες "Ψιλικατζού που έχει βγάλει ένα Ιεκ" παρά με κάποια καβαλημενα με μάστερ και μεταπτυχιακα που δεν ξέρουν την τυφλά τους ......
Και πίστεψε με στην δουλειά μου δυστηχως συναστρεφομαι καθημερινά κυρίως με άτομα "μορφωμενα", στελεχοι απο τις μεγαλύτερες θυγατρικες στην Ελλαδα με διπλώματα και κοσμογυρισμενα......
Με ατομα που νομίζουν ότι επειδή έχουν μια μόρφωση και έχουν κάνει κάποια ταξίδια τους δίνει το δικαίωμα να υποτιμούν τον συνομηλητη τους και να μην έχουν κανενός είδος στοιχειώδης ευγένειας .....
Βέβαια υπάρχουν και οι εξαιρέσεις....ορισμένοι είναι κύριοι με κάπα Κεφαλαίο αλλά δυστυχώς τείνει να γίνει μειωψηφια....

Που θέλω να καταλήξω???
Τον άνθρωπο δεν τον κάνουν ούτε τα διπλώματα ούτε τα ταξίδια .......

----------


## Antonis8

Ωραία τοποθετηση Σονια.

Πάνω σε αυτο που λέει η ntinti,προσωπικα δεν εννοω απαραιτητα ανθρωπους με διπλωματα, εγώ είμαι εξυπνος χωρίς να έχω πολλα πτυχια,ένα απλο πανεπιστημιο έβγαλα, με αυτό εννοω πως δεν κρινω τους ανθρωπους αποκλειστικα απο τη μορφωση ή τα πτυχια,αλλά μου είναι δύσκολο πχ να κάνω παρέα με ένα πολυ θρησκο άτομο ή με έναν ρατσιστη. 

Καποιοι απο τους φιλοζωικους κύκλους έχουν ρατσιστικές απόψεις,προσπαθω να τις αγνοω γιατί μας συνδέει το θέμα της φιλοζωιας οποτε επικεντρωνομαι εκεί.

Γενικά όμως δεν είμαι ανθρωπος που θα του άρεσε να βγαίνει συνέχεια έξω,να μην έχω δομημένο ππρόγραμμα,να έχω φίλους που να με παιρνουν τηλέφωνο και να μου λένε στα ξαφνικά "είμαστε στο τάδε μέρος για καφέ,έλα". Αν είναι σε δικό μου μέρος,πχ στο ξενοδοχείο που είχα ανάπτυξει φιλίες με διαφορους απο το προσωπικο για τρια χρόνια,καθομασταν και πιναμε διπλα στην πισινα,συζητουσαμε κλπ, αυτό μου άρεσε. Γενικά μου αρέσουν τα χαλαρά πράγματα. Δεν θέλω απαραιτητα να έχει ο άλλος τη διάθεση να συζηταει σοβαρά θέματα,το έχω όμως ανάγκη να βρίσκω τροπους να εκφραζομαι. 

Οσον αφορά το φορουμ, απο τότε που ξεκοψα κάθε επαφή με τα άτομα αυτά,δυο μέρες μονο, κι όμως νιώθω πιό ελεύθερος. Ισως είχα γίνει δεσμιος μιας ταυτότητας όλα αυτά τα χρόνια. Αλλά χαιρομαι που ήρθαν έτσι τα πράγματα και αποδεσμευτηκα. Οντως,επενδυσα συναισθηματικά σε ενδείξεις που για την άλλη ππλευρά,πχ την κοπέλα, ήταν απλως χαζοκουβεντες στο ίντερνετ. Δεν θα ξανακανω το λάθος να γίνω τόσο ευάλωτος και ανοιχτός σε ατομα πτο δεν εχουν την ίδια προθεση. 

Με ρωτούσε η ψυχολόγος αν πιστευω ότι αξιζω καλύτερη μεταχείρηση απο αυτή που έχω δεχτεί στη ζωή μου. Και της ελεγα ότι δεν ξέρω,ότι δεν παιρνουμε παντα όσα αξιζουμε,ότι δεν είμαι πικρος για τις κακοτυχιες της ζωής μου. Αλλά τωρα βλεπω ότι ίσως δεν πιστευα ότι αξιζα κάτι καλύτερο. Σιγά σιγά όμως πρεπει να αφησω πολλα πράγματα πισω μου και να βρω ανθρωπους που θα μογ φερθουν καλά.

----------


## Sonia

> Εγώ Σονια μου παντως τις πιο αξιόλογες κουβέντες στην ζωή μου τις έχω κάνει με ανθρώπους του τύπου που λες "Ψιλικατζού που έχει βγάλει ένα Ιεκ" παρά με κάποια καβαλημενα με μάστερ και μεταπτυχιακα που δεν ξέρουν την τυφλά τους ......
> Και πίστεψε με στην δουλειά μου δυστηχως συναστρεφομαι καθημερινά κυρίως με άτομα "μορφωμενα", στελεχοι απο τις μεγαλύτερες θυγατρικες στην Ελλαδα με διπλώματα και κοσμογυρισμενα......
> Με ατομα που νομίζουν ότι επειδή έχουν μια μόρφωση και έχουν κάνει κάποια ταξίδια τους δίνει το δικαίωμα να υποτιμούν τον συνομηλητη τους και να μην έχουν κανενός είδος στοιχειώδης ευγένειας .....
> Βέβαια υπάρχουν και οι εξαιρέσεις....ορισμένοι είναι κύριοι με κάπα Κεφαλαίο αλλά δυστυχώς τείνει να γίνει μειωψηφια....
> 
> Που θέλω να καταλήξω???
> Τον άνθρωπο δεν τον κάνουν ούτε τα διπλώματα ούτε τα ταξίδια .......


Από όλο το κείμενο εκεί στάθηκες ρε ntinti, αυτό κατάλαβες ότι λέω; Ίσως ήταν άτσαλο το παράδειγμά μου, τι να πω.

Εγώ σχολίασα ότι άλλη εικόνα μπορεί να έχεις σχηματίσει διαδικτιακά για κάποιον κι άλλος να είναι, δεν είπα ότι η μία ταυτότητα είναι πιο αξιόλογη από την άλλη, απλά διαφορετική.

----------


## ntinti

> Από όλο το κείμενο εκεί στάθηκες ρε ntinti, αυτό κατάλαβες ότι λέω; Ίσως ήταν άτσαλο το παράδειγμά μου, τι να πω.
> 
> Εγώ σχολίασα ότι άλλη εικόνα μπορεί να έχεις σχηματίσει διαδικτιακά για κάποιον κι άλλος να είναι, δεν είπα ότι η μία ταυτότητα είναι πιο αξιόλογη από την άλλη, απλά διαφορετική.


Κατάλαβα τι εννοούσες Σονια ίσως όμως ήταν ατυχές το παράδειγμα σου...
Είπαμε ο γραπτός λόγος παρεξηγείτε!

----------


## hlias1988

εγω παλι ηθελα με παρεες να εχω συζητησεις υψηλου επιπεδου.. αλλα εμεινα μονος.....τι κανω τωρα?

----------


## Sonia

Νομίζω να δοκιμάσεις αυτό που έγραψα πιο πάνω. Να γνωρίσεις κόσμο και να δεις που συμπίπτουν τα ενδιαφέροντα ή ο τρόπος σκέψης σας και που όχι.

----------

